# The GIF Thread



## Winds

Post funny or new gifs you found around the web here.










*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Winds




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Winds




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku

Always wanted an opportunity to use this gif.


----------



## Winds

^ lol


----------



## pita




----------



## Winds




----------



## Winds




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## RiversEdge

EastWinds said:


>


This video is so funny :lol
--Assuming??? haha


----------



## Nogy

Dreamscape said:


>


 I LOL'd!!! The one with chuck norris and the kitties was hilarious as well


----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## Nefury

Man these threads always take a while to load :C


----------



## fetisha




----------



## WhoDey85

My comp can't handle these threads.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## TmastermanT

Wacky Wednesdays said:


>


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

TmastermanT said:


>


----------



## Bbpuff

WhoDey85 said:


> My comp can't handle these threads.


 ^


----------



## Evo




----------



## TheWeeknd

lol I was just watching Borat...felt like posting this:










this thread-very niiiiiiiice!!


----------



## Evo




----------



## TmastermanT

Evo said:


>


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TmastermanT

Gif Thread








Loading...


----------



## Winds




----------



## pita




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ W-Walter White? :um


----------



## pita

^
Heisenberg!


----------



## Winds




----------



## Col




----------



## TheWeeknd




----------



## Jcgrey

Damn


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Ape in space

I remember someone posted here once a gif where this punk-*** baby slapped a cat, and the cat got angry and pushed the kid right off the bed. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



AnotherRawAddict said:


>


I remember that from Carl Sagan's Cosmos. It's awesome.


----------



## Winds

Ape in space said:


> I remember someone posted here once a gif where this punk-*** baby slapped a cat, and the cat got angry and pushed the kid right off the bed. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## gusstaf

My all-time favorite:


----------



## Tentative




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## Shoelaces

thegoodtimes said:


>





















SAUCE, MY GOD - SAUCE AND MOAR


----------



## MidnightBlu

^:lol


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Winds




----------



## pita




----------



## Tentative




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## Evo




----------



## KelsKels

EastWinds said:


>


Whoaa.. my brain... @[email protected]


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## avoidobot3000

the police!/private security guards


----------



## Ventura

This thread crashed my computer


----------



## Evo

avoidobot3000 said:


> Fthe police!/private security guards


:yes


----------



## avoidobot3000

http://reversegif.com/p72?hotlink


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## Evo




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JustThisGuy

pita said:


> ^
> Heisenberg!


:boogie



Zaiaku said:


>


Yes! This. Too often whenever I drive.



AnotherRawAddict said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


 Haha! WTF!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Last one from me for a while.


----------



## JustThisGuy

AnotherRawAddict said:


> Last one from me for a while.


Haha! Nice one.

Judy Funny is my hero.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! Nice one.
> 
> Judy Funny is my hero.


She was a hipster before it was cool


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Damn right.


----------



## TmastermanT

Insecure said:


>












My image keeps getting deleted >.>


----------



## Evo




----------



## enzo




----------



## MidnightBlu

Evo said:


>


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## TheWeeknd

=P


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Jcgrey

Ape in space said:


> I remember that from Carl Sagan's Cosmos. It's awesome.


Indeed


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## meeps




----------



## Nefury

qweewq said:


>


What's going on with that cat :|


----------



## Evo




----------



## Zaiaku

Nefury said:


> What's going on with that cat :|


Some mammals go limp when the scruff of their neck gets pinched. It's instinctual from when they were babies when the parent would pick them up in their mouth. Keeps them from flailing around too much and injuring themself or the parent. :yes It's painless.


----------



## Black And Mild

I used to think this was so cool, lol.


----------



## Col

^ lol sorry, that just reminded me of this


----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## Toppington

It won't let me quote it without breaking the image, but that post traumatic war syndrome dog one Neutrino posted is amazing... :teeth I don't think I can top any of these with what little I've actually bothered to save, but I've seen some pretty good ones lately. A lot of them posted on this forum.



BananaCat said:


> Aw, Gus is the best!!!!!!!! Major crush.


I like to think of them as both equally amazing. But I secretely love James Roday a lot more...


----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## MidnightBlu

Neutrino said:


>


Hahahaha! That dog is adorable though!!!!!


----------



## TmastermanT

CleverUsername said:


>


lol that gif is hilarious.


----------



## Winds

TmastermanT said:


>


Jacked and saved for future use



CleverUsername said:


>


As *** As *** As ***

lol Chapelle Show was awesome


----------



## Lonelyguy

CleverUsername said:


>


Lmao :lol

This one has been around forever...simple yet classic.


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## Toppington

CleverUsername said:


>


I forgot about Colbert. Oh, the GIF goldmine he is...


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

I like this thread


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Tentative

So much better with sound...:|


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

MindOverMood said:


>


The part with the duck always gets me


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## JustThisGuy

enzo said:


>














Zaiaku said:


>


 Fooly Cooly!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku

JustThisGuy said:


> Fooly Cooly!


All those anime cig gifs are what reminded me of it!


----------



## Winds




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

some ytmnd.com gifs


----------



## Bunyip

/not funny or anything but I enjoy them okay


----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## Nefury

Zaiaku said:


> Some mammals go limp when the scruff of their neck gets pinched. It's instinctual from when they were babies when the parent would pick them up in their mouth. Keeps them from flailing around too much and injuring themself or the parent. :yes It's painless.


Aww okay  I wasn't suggesting you'd be linking animal cruelty pictures or anything haha, just wondering what was going on :um


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Zaiaku

Nefury said:


> Aww okay  I wasn't suggesting you'd be linking animal cruelty pictures or anything haha, just wondering what was going on :um


Na, I understand. When I first saw it I had to stare a few times to figure it out. :lol


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

More YTMNDs


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## MidnightBlu

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Hahahaha wtf!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## MidnightBlu

TmastermanT said:


>


----------



## enzo




----------



## alissaxvanity

lol supernatural guys


----------



## Winds




----------



## rapidfox1

LOL, these gifs are making laugh.


----------



## Winds




----------



## JustThisGuy

wickedlovely said:


>


Stole KosherPiggy's thunder.



wickedlovely said:


>


F*(#in' pole! You mess with one of us, you mess with all of us. :clap


----------



## Perfectionist

This thread takes so long for my comp to load.

So worth it!


----------



## papaSmurf

CleverUsername said:


>


This one is magical.


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## KelsKels

The Nigel ones are my favorite :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

MidnightBlu said:


>


 Colbert rocks.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Tyler Bro

TmastermanT said:


>


What cartoon was that guy with the big nose and big red mustache from?


----------



## KelsKels

Tyler Bro said:


> What cartoon was that guy with the big nose and big red mustache from?


Wild Thornberrys


----------



## Tyler Bro

KelsKels said:


> Wild Thornberrys


LOL WOW.

Most troll cartoon ever! lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

I love this gif so much.


----------



## MidnightBlu

JustThisGuy said:


> I love this gif so much.


Omg is that, is that like Bioshock?


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## JustThisGuy

MidnightBlu said:


> Omg is that, is that like Bioshock?


:yes


----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Bunyip

omfg @ the first one ^


----------



## KnownParallel

WTF

when I quote it does not give me the gif code

BULL****!


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Just right click them and go to 'properties' to see the url of a gif/pic.


----------



## Toppington

Always loved this one.










Ehh... I really need to find a decent amount of reaction GIFs. If only to tell myself that I have the option to pull them out and be one of the cool kids if a good opportunity arises.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Matomi

Bunyip said:


>


What anime is that?

That looks fun.


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Bunyip

Matomi said:


> What anime is that?


Kuro****suji/Black Butler :3
character is named Grell Sutcliff


----------



## Zaiaku

Greeeeeeell! :heart


----------



## Matomi

Bunyip said:


> Kuro****suji/Black Butler :3
> character is named Grell Sutcliff


Thank you! 

And i leave with this, because Roy Mustang is awesome.


----------



## Bunyip

Zaiaku said:


> Greeeeeeell!


Yesss <33



Matomi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And i leave with this, because Roy Mustang is awesome.


YOU ARE VERY WELCOME, AND YES HE IS. ;D


----------



## Col

Well, since we're on an anime craze

























Envy <3 <3


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Bunyip

Anime crazes are the best crazes









the best walk ever, lol










































































And speaking of Izaya, this will never not make me laugh. -idiot-




oh lawrd i'm so easily amused


----------



## Matomi




----------



## Evo




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## JustThisGuy

Anime-splosion continues.



















SAS appropriate gif.













































All are Outlaw Star. The show Joss Whedon probably ripped off for Firefly.


----------



## MidnightBlu

JustThisGuy said:


>


Haha wtf! Wow, I wonder if anyone ever has done that before...


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## papaSmurf

This one is neat, you can trick yourself into thinking the fan blades are rotating clockwise or counterclockwise depending on how you look at it.


----------



## CleverUsername

I love this one very useful for troll threads









and if you're doing the trolling


----------



## Evo




----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku

CleverUsername said:


> http://static2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltjci3lVdB1qfqcmfo1_400.gif


----------



## MushroomGeek

EastWinds said:


>


haha, love this one


----------



## Bbpuff

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Just right click them and go to 'properties' to see the url of a gif/pic.


Oh my god. Is that from the show pushing daisies? I haven't seen it in forever! *-* Brings back memories..


----------



## MushroomGeek

midnightblu said:


> ^:lol


freaks and geeks=]


----------



## Toppington

Zaiaku said:


>


I came in here to post Gary Mother****ing Oak GIFs, but nope. Ruined. NO MORE! 












Furious Ming said:


>


I think it's impossible for me to get sick of Egoraptor's style. Something about it... :heart


----------



## MushroomGeek

that is exactly what i look like when i play video games.:b


----------



## Zaiaku

Toppington said:


> I came in here to post Gary Mother****ing Oak GIFs, but nope. Ruined. NO MORE!












Go ahead. XD I'm sure there are plenty more.


----------



## Bunyip

Zaiaku said:


> Greeeeeeell! :heart





Zaiaku said:


> Go ahead. XD I'm sure there are plenty more.


sdghsgdvahs LOL
I concur though there are massive amounts


----------



## enzo




----------



## JustThisGuy

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha wtf! Wow, I wonder if anyone ever has done that before...


She can't touch him without dying...er, returning to death.



Super Marshy said:


> Oh my god. Is that from the show pushing daisies? I haven't seen it in forever! *-* Brings back memories..












Loved Pushing Daisies.

Britisplosion!


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## fallen18

Bunyip said:


> Kuro****suji/Black Butler :3
> character is named Grell Sutcliff


*starts hyperventilating* OMG GRELL \(^_^)/


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Winds




----------



## enzo




----------



## Igitur




----------



## Toppington

Bunyip said:


>


 I had no idea there was a gif of this out there. Even if it is just frame by frame.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

http://i.imgur.com/DZp1W.gif


----------



## Evo




----------



## Winds




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## CleverUsername

Evo said:


>


Ah, Orson Welles clapping. One of the best gifs ever created.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

This is how I make love:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


epic


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Toppington

Spinzaku died way too quickly.


----------



## It Happens




----------



## Evo




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## KelsKels

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Awww!!!!! Cutest gif ever!!


----------



## KelsKels

Adding some sexy to this gif thread... :b


----------



## arnie

Nefury said:


> Man these threads always take a while to load :C


That's looks genuinely dangerous.


----------



## Winds

KelsKels said:


> Adding some sexy to this gif thread... :b





















LMAO :lol


----------



## Winds




----------



## JustThisGuy

Zaiaku said:


>


:clap



MidnightBlu said:


>


Love this so much.


----------



## flarf




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ WTF?! Hah! No "i" in "team."


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ LMAO at all those.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Winds




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## It Happens




----------



## MidnightBlu

LOL at some of these.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Awww yeah love doing this with my boyfriend!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu

:lol


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## sas111




----------



## Winds




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## MidnightBlu

Bump. We can't let this epic thread go on the second page, yo.


----------



## MidnightBlu




----------



## JustThisGuy

MidnightBlu said:


>


Butterfly Effect.

What's the second from? Looks familiar.



MidnightBlu said:


>


She's a whole lotta woman.

I'm actually not sure if Foxy Brown or Coffy?



AnotherRawAddict said:


>


----------



## Winds

MidnightBlu said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## meeps




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## BKrakow




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Winds




----------



## meeps

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Cats are so expressive.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## kanra

(^haha, sorry. Love that scene)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Perfectionist

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Ahaaaaa this is so beautiful.


----------



## meeps

kanra said:


> (^haha, sorry. Love that scene)


light and his sparklechips


----------



## Winds

Oh Cisse


----------



## Zaiaku

Brushie brushie brushie brushie


----------



## BKrakow

you're welcome, ladies.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Evo




----------



## MidnightBlu

*image removed*










*image removed*


----------



## MidnightBlu

:lol


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Winds

*image removed*



















*image removed*

*image removed*


----------



## JenN2791

LOL @ the lion king one...^


----------



## alissaxvanity

omg george bush


----------



## Evo

JustThisGuy said:


>


----------



## melissa75

****THREAD LOCK WARNING***​*
I've had to remove several images with profanity in them. This is not allowed per the SAS guidelines:



> Inappropriate Language
> Freedom of expression is encouraged, however the use of terms and language that are broadly acknowledged to be offensive will not be permitted. Language describing illegal or sexual acts or anything else deemed inappropriate by the staff is also not allowed. Posts containing such language will be locked, edited or deleted at the discretion of the moderators. Using any method to avoid the swear filter will result in a warning or further action on subsequent offenses. This includes using asterisks (*) to block out the letters of a word that is obviously a swear word in the context of the sentence.


Please refrain from posting gif's with profanity, or this thread will be locked.


----------



## Winds

*Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo*














































Will include thread lock warning in OP


----------



## Ventura

Evo said:


>


Haha! This is a cool pic :b


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Perfectionist

MidnightBlu said:


>


Who are these guys? I recognize each of the from like one youtube video that I saw but I never caught their names so I can't search them.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Bunyip

lol poor bby


----------



## Zaiaku

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ One of the saddest, most heartfelt episodes in the history of television.


:c


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Evo

Zaiaku said:


>


----------



## Yogurt

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


NOOOOOOOOOO! LMFAOOO!

Mama was like "Get that **** off your head!"


----------



## Ashley1990




----------



## Evo




----------



## Winds




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## CleverUsername

MindOverMood said:


>


Bosh is quickly becoming my favorite NBA player just because of that photobomb


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Zaiaku said:


>


This is now my favorite Gif


----------



## papaSmurf

EastWinds said:


>


I didn't realize there were more incredible Prince gifs out there! Huzzah for Prince gifs.


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000

^Best gif ever


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Perfectionist

Bunyip said:


>


Oh my gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations




----------



## falling down




----------



## Winds

Emilo Estevez > Charlie Sheen

There is no room for debate on that


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## Winds




----------



## Jcgrey

Sorry not a .gif but the thread deserves it.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Bunyip

Tom Hiddleston summed up in one gif


----------



## McdonaldMiller

EastWinds said:


>


wtf how random but props


----------



## falling down




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## StrangetoBehold

Wanted to go see a movie. No one to go with.
Mom asked, "Why don't you ask your friends?"


----------



## MidnightBlu

Bump.


----------



## Winds

Edit: Either that is you in the gif you posted StrangetoBehold, or I am sleepy and my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## falling down

avoidobot3000 said:


>


:lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## KelsKels

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Ohh my god.. Im in love with this GIF.


----------



## falling down




----------



## falling down




----------



## Neutrino

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## falling down




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## emmanemma




----------



## komorikun

Does anyone have a good "whack-a-mole" gif?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## falling down




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## Fruitcake

MindOverMood said:


>





AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Those are fascinating.


----------



## Zaiaku

komorikun said:


> Does anyone have a good "whack-a-mole" gif?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## falling down




----------



## arnie




----------



## Winds




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Fruitcake said:


>


creepy


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## enzo




----------



## Yogurt

Double Indemnity said:


>


Lmfaoooooo!


----------



## BeaT




----------



## papaSmurf

Thumbs up:


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Tentative




----------



## JenN2791

Tentative said:


>


Police Academy?

Loved those movies growing up, although I was probably too young to even watch them heh..


----------



## Tentative

JenN2791 said:


> Police Academy?
> 
> Loved those movies growing up, although I was probably too young to even watch them heh..


Haha, yeah! Zed is probably my favorite character. :b Haven't watched any of the films in years, though.


----------



## ShyFX

Neutrino said:


>


:lol awesome


----------



## McdonaldMiller

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## NightScholar

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## low

I love this thread.


----------



## NightScholar




----------



## plusminusinfinity

anyone have the gif wherein a bipedal cat packs a suitcase seeming leaving?


----------



## Zaiaku

THIS THREAD SHALL NEVER DIE!


----------



## Toppington

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Lmao. Is it really still that bad? :lol



Zaiaku said:


> THIS THREAD SHALL NEVER DIE!


:heart Anything with Colbert.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Bunyip

enzo said:


>


Pretty.


----------



## laura024




----------



## Toppington

Are you still single?


----------



## Bunyip

Not really a 'response' gif, but I couldn't resist.
This man is just fantastic.

also lol

Actually, in actuality he has to actually do the things loki actually does
in case you were actually wondering

whatamIonabout


----------



## enzo




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kismetie

Bunyip said:


> Not really a 'response' gif, but I couldn't resist.
> This man is just fantastic.
> 
> also lol
> 
> Actually, in actuality he has to actually do the things loki actually does
> in case you were actually wondering
> 
> whatamIonabout


:yes

Tom Hiddleston has taken over my tumblr. And I have no regrets.


----------



## Bunyip

kismetie said:


> :yes
> 
> Tom Hiddleston has taken over my tumblr. And I have no regrets.


What's your tumblr?
I MUST FOLLOW YOU.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Xotica




----------



## JenN2791

Skyloft said:


>


How I feel on school mornings


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## enzo




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## Perfectionist

^Crazy! I can't stop watching that. It's hypnotic.

Although he really should be wearing gloves and eye protection. :wife


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

^^ I'm not falling for that one


----------



## enzo




----------



## falling down

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


Was this supposed to be funny? :no


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


>


Wow that's weird


----------



## Evo




----------



## Bianca12

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


 lol I love this!


----------



## flykiwi

Toppington said:


>


LMAOO. this is soo funny! xDDD
I love this thread


----------



## Toppington

flykiwi said:


> LMAOO. this is soo funny! xDDD
> I love this thread


Someone else that actually likes Spinzaku?! Now I have to do it... :blank


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## Tentative




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Toppington

I would post one of my favorite Colbert GIFs, but I'd rather not risk being modded for it.


----------



## JenN2791

Toppington said:


>


I way I feel about that Colbert gif with the kittens is the same feeling Colbert is feeling... like my heart is about to burst because it's full of rainbows *melts* lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## enzo




----------



## laura024




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## CWe




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## DiamondSky

A slightly older one but still amusing:


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Winds

enzo said:


>


Warpaint gif, congrats you have won the thread


----------



## enzo

EastWinds said:


> Warpaint gif, congrats you have won the thread












:love2


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926




----------



## Winds

enzo said:


> :love2












Derailing my own thread to post this:


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Valentine

My reaction to 99% of things in life


----------



## MindOverMood

^


----------



## Toppington

MindOverMood said:


>


I think you won the thread. :um


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Ali477

My contribution :b


----------



## kiirby

Warpaint gifs? Oh my, this thread has improved as of late.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

furious ming said:


>


"what's good *****aaaa!"


----------



## ratbag

Creepy but cute


----------



## papaSmurf

^I'm not sure that cute is the word I'd use on that one.


----------



## ratbag

papaSmurf said:


> ^I'm not sure that cute is the word I'd use on that one.


The bug is cute, but what he's doing is creepy.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Monotony




----------



## NewYorkRangers1926




----------



## enzo




----------



## McdonaldMiller

Yogurt said:


>


LMAO. Is she dead or something?


----------



## Yogurt

McdonaldMiller said:


> LMAO. Is she dead or something?


Lollll I think she's just passed out


----------



## Nogy




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## avoidobot3000

:rofl


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Nogy




----------



## Perkins




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

pita said:


>


Natalie Tran?? Looooove Community Channel <3


----------



## Valentine




----------



## Perfectionist

Nogy said:


>


Hahaha anytime I feel down about myself I am going to look at this. Or go to the zoo.


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Transcending




----------



## JenN2791

Yogurt said:


>


Omg how adorable ! <3


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## avoidobot3000

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee splash


----------



## Nogy




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## iloverum




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## 213




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Nogy

213 said:


>


 Lol! Very funny


----------



## Toppington

Dissonance said:


>


Is this cute or disturbing? I can't decide.


----------



## 213




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

papaSmurf said:


>


Is that from The Raid?


----------



## pita




----------



## enzo

AnotherRawAddict said:


> Is that from The Raid?


Flash Point.


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## 213




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Monotony




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## feels




----------



## Matomi




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## 213

nope


----------



## Lamento




----------



## James_Russell




----------



## Toppington

213 said:


> to all luka fangirls stfu he's mine


He has fans? :sus


----------



## Valentine




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## ppl are boring

saw this on another forum today. Looks like something that could happen to me :teeth


----------



## 213

Toppington said:


> He has fans? :sus


well some girls find him HOT


----------



## 213




----------



## enzo




----------



## falling down

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That was so staged.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Nogy

MindOverMood said:


>


 Oh lawd...the things that people come up with and create. I love it


----------



## MindOverMood

Here is the video in which it is taken from.





:nw


----------



## Twelve Keyz

CWe said:


>


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## SunflowerSutra




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Hngggggggg.


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## WTFAust

Wha? Ooooooooohhh...


----------



## WTFAust

Classic


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## falling down




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

MindOverMood said:


>


During smoke breaks at my old job, the older men of the office would tell me tales of the glorious women that occupied Eastern Europe. Euro 2012 is providing a great service to their stories.


----------



## moxosis




----------



## enzo

MindOverMood said:


> Here is the video in which it is taken from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nw


----------



## MindOverMood

^:lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Linlinh




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zaiaku said:


>


:clap I love Ultimate Spider-man


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## enzo




----------



## falling down

JenN2791 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Sabreena

Zaiaku said:


>


Haha, I love Howl's Moving Castle!


----------



## Sabreena




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:clap


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

MindOverMood said:


>


You're quickly becoming my favourite poster. o/


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Toppington




----------



## Bbpuff




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Toppington said:


>


:umIs this some kind of porn anime?


----------



## Toppington

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :umIs this some kind of porn anime?


No lol.


----------



## Zaiaku

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :umIs this some kind of porn anime?


Higurashi no Naku Koro ni. I think that scene's from an extra on a DVD or something, but the anime itself is actually a psychological horror/thriller.


----------



## Toppington

Zaiaku said:


> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni. I think that scene's from an extra on a DVD or something, but the anime itself is actually a psychological horror/thriller.


Yeah. A Kai extra, I think.


----------



## enzo

Tim Drake. So amazing to finally see him redone. This season of YJ is so freaking magical. I spaz out on every episode. It's quickly turning out to be one of the best animated comicbook series.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Someone posted this in another thread, made me laugh


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Transcending




----------



## pita

Canadian Brotha said:


> Someone posted this in another thread, made me laugh


Haha, yes, that one always makes me giggle.

Just saw this and loved it:










*entranced*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

pita said:


> Just saw this and loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *entranced*


Awesome!


----------



## Perfectionist

Transcending said:


>


I could watch this allllll day.

Actually what time is it? I probably did.


----------



## NomineDomini

EastWinds said:


>


This is great hilarious! Rug rats Moses


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## enzo

^Yessssss. Isn't YJ just so freakingly amazingly awesome? And it just keeps getting better with every episode.









More Tim Drake!


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## Zaiaku

Skyloft said:


> i just saw that on tumblr, haha


That's where I get all my gifs!



JustThisGuy said:


> Were you on SAS chat earlier?! :sus :lol


Gah, no. I'm terrified of that thing. XD I'm hesitant to know why you ask though...


----------



## mezzoforte

Skyloft said:


> i just saw that on tumblr, haha


Me too...I was just about to post that lol.


----------



## KelsKels

Zaiaku said:


>


O.O

Can you make your signature a gif...?


----------



## JenN2791

mezzoforte said:


>


this is so adorable


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## falling down

Zaiaku said:


>


this cat looks like an ewok.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Winds

Ham from The Sandlot is a legend :yes


----------



## fear grips me




----------



## falling down

JenN2791 said:


> this is so adorable


Yes, I must agree this










is terribly cute for a cartoon.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Perkins




----------



## AintISocial




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Monotony said:


>


love it


----------



## Monotony

Perkins said:


>


:lol


----------



## Tangerine




----------



## moxosis

Vegan pr0n


----------



## falling down

moxosis said:


> Vegan pr0n


:lol that is so stupid.


----------



## Toppington

moxosis said:


> Vegan pr0n


Lol...


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Matomi




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## mezzoforte

Lol, that's definitely me



Perkins said:


>


And that's my cat when I'm fapping.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## shelbster18

MindOverMood said:


>


O_O


----------



## enzo




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> hot moves, sir.


What makes that even better is that dancing took place during a storm.


----------



## Toppington

MindOverMood said:


>


Guess I won't be sleeping tonight. The way the "lip" bounces in one of the first frames. How graceful.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Perfectionist

moxosis said:


> Vegan pr0n


OKay I genuinely laughed at that.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## lkkxm

mezzoforte said:


>


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

mezzoforte said:


>


Awesome



Zaiaku said:


>


Bob Ross is the man!


----------



## Winds

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> hot moves, sir.


The Euro 2012 Gifs have been awesome so far


----------



## jonny neurotic




----------



## James_Russell

EastWinds said:


>


:mushy

And lol I watched one Euros match it seems they spend half the time filming the crowd and half filming the soccer. Have to wonder who is behind these cameras :lol


----------



## Winds

a pers0n said:


> :mushy
> 
> And lol I watched one Euros match it seems they spend half the time filming the crowd and half filming the soccer. Have to wonder who is behind these cameras :lol


Those cameramen and producers are working hard day and night behind the scenes to scout the crowd and get a good shot of the beautiful ladies from each country. A job well done I say. Of course then there is always the game itself to film.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## kiirby

Zaiaku said:


>


Oh god. I can't stop yawning.


----------



## Zaiaku

kiirby said:


> Oh god. I can't stop yawning.


It gets me every time too. :c


----------



## Venkska




----------



## Saber

:teeth ops :blank    :banana :sas


----------



## James_Russell

Zaiaku said:


>


This wins the thread. So awesome :lol


----------



## Jinxx




----------



## MindOverMood

Oh and


----------



## Winds




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

Zaiaku said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## shelbster18

Zaiaku said:


>


Haha, cute.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## laura024




----------



## here4umm

JustThisGuy said:


> :lol Don't sign in much on YT, but does is she still uploading vids? She's been pretty scarce for the past couple months.


What's her YouTube channel?


----------



## here4umm

JustThisGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/communitychannel


:haha omg that's hilarious thank you!! XD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JustThisGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/communitychannel


:lol We need more GIFS of this chick


----------



## JenN2791

^LOVE natalie tran and her 'community channel'. Sucks how it's been a while since she last done a video. Her most recent was from 1-2 months ago.. as a comeback type thing after a long hiatus. Seems like she's on yet another hiatus


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Winds




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## Hewigi




----------



## Winds

Kingpin said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Hewigi




----------



## JenN2791

Hewigi said:


>


wow lol


----------



## shelbster18

Hewigi said:


>


Poor, old grumpy bus.


----------



## Zaiaku

JenN2791 said:


>


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE that must hurt like hell but still EEEEEEEEEEEE! This will never not be cute.


----------



## Monotony

Hewigi said:


>


Odd I don't recall driving a bus recently...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Hewigi




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## JenN2791

Hewigi said:


>


ah i love corgis <3


----------



## Transcending




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Monotony




----------



## Hewigi




----------



## Hewigi




----------



## Zaiaku

JustThisGuy said:


> Thanks, Zaiku, I know what this is now. Or should I say "thanks"? :blank


Anytime! :evil


----------



## Johny

Hewigi said:


>


I saw this in a movie once, I think it was called, the bus that couldn't slow down.


----------



## pythonesque

*Love this thread!*


----------



## juizdelinha

I know it's not a gif but I didn't knew where to put it









lol I could be a swede


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

juizdelinha said:


> I know it's not a gif but I didn't knew where to put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I could be a swede


I don't get it?


----------



## Zaiaku

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Gunter

MindOverMood said:


>


I was just about to post this gif 
The funniest thing i've ever seen. I guess that is one of the perks of being a girl


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Hewigi said:


>


That is so creepy! What is that from?


----------



## Perfectionist

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh whatever I can totally do that too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Grimsey

My reaction to most threads in the Relationship forum:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Winds

MindOverMood said:


>


Hands down the craziest female character in the WWE since "Psycho" Mickie James.


----------



## JenN2791

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> Robert Meowney Jr.


omg I love this. There's an entire set of this kind of GIF of him somewhere.. I have to find it lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

http://content3.myyearbook.com/stickers/cc/ef/ccef671773755a5c3740d5bd53dd6bfb.gif


----------



## Mirror

God I love this thread.


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Zaiaku

JustThisGuy said:


> Whoa.


Source:


----------



## Monotony

Johnni said:


>


:lol



Johnni said:


>


That's one hell of an explosion.


----------



## Winds

*1000th Post*



















:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap​:yay​:yay​


----------



## shelbster18

Zaiaku said:


>


Haha, that looks weird.


----------



## avoidobot3000

:spit


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## ppl are boring




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

ppl are boring said:


>


Who knew Gumby could be so scary? :um


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

^^















































(LOLOL oh god I hadn't seen that this ^^ one was already posted. oh well. it's still funny. = u =; )


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## feels




----------



## Ali477

GIFSoup
 GIFSoup
 GIFSoup


----------



## Gunter




----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

MindOverMood said:


>












mmm yes.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Reckoner7

^ WTF!


----------



## Perfectionist

Holy Moly EXPLODING CELL PHONE.

I have my old cell phones. Kinda want to try. Alot.



Dirtytrenchcoat said:


> mmm yes.





Perkins said:


>


Teeeeheeeeeeeee love love love it.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shelbster18

Yogurt said:


>


:afr:afr


----------



## Monotony

Yogurt said:


>


Looks very appetizing.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Perkins




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Gunter




----------



## shelbster18

MindOverMood said:


>


Haha, ew! :lol


----------



## feels




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

feels said:


>


:haha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## intheshadows

1:36-1:38 should be a gif


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


>


Bugs me like hell that she never really smiles. Looks the same all the time o_o



Yogurt said:


>


What the freakin hell..


----------



## Johny

JenN2791 said:


> What the freakin hell..


Deleted scene from prometheus


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Joe




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> Enjoy the nightmares.


----------



## huh

Jcgrey said:


>


Holy crap...what is that thing? lol


----------



## Lonelyguy




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

huh said:


> Holy crap...what is that thing? lol


That is a tarantula.


----------



## huh

shelbster18 said:


> That is a tarantula.


Oh... :um Maybe I'm just a wuss..but are those venomous? lol. Maybe the helmet makes all the difference.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Perkins




----------



## MindOverMood

When my parents want me to carry the groceries in(minus the explosion).


----------



## shelbster18

huh said:


> Oh... :um Maybe I'm just a wuss..but are those venomous? lol. Maybe the helmet makes all the difference.


I believe they are. :um


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Fair Lady

I hope it wasn't posted already.


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Transcending




----------



## MindOverMood

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That's cute


----------



## huh

MindOverMood said:


>


lol...nice how the other guy just looks on unconcerned.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Transcending




----------



## shelbster18

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Weeeee!


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Evo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BatJew




----------



## Jonni

avoidobot3000 said:


>


LOL I want to try this.


----------



## JenN2791

shyvr6 said:


>


omg thank you for posting this. I saw these the other day on some web site, but I couldn't figure out how the hell to save the GIFs lol


----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## shelbster18

ExplorerAtHeart said:


>


Hehe. :b


----------



## MindOverMood

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## feels




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## The Blues man




----------



## The Blues man

I didn't look through the other pages so...

I suppose it makes sense it's popular on here lol.

Hopefully you haven't seen this one


----------



## MindOverMood

Thank you missingo


----------



## enzo

It's done.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## enzo

Zaiaku said:


>


Little Shop of Horrors?


----------



## Monotony

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Looks fun


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Zaiaku

enzo said:


> Little Shop of Horrors?


Yup! Both are.


----------



## avoidobot3000

wut


----------



## MindOverMood

*Heart melts*


----------



## Dissonance

There's something in my eye...


----------



## Evo




----------



## shelbster18

avoidobot3000 said:


> wut


:wtf


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## EZRAT

MindOverMood said:


>


cooool


----------



## enzo




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## enzo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Winds

^lol you sent out Umbreon,


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

shyvr6 said:


>


:haha


----------



## MindOverMood

EZRAT said:


> cooool


Here's the video it came from


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

moxosis said:


> Vegan pr0n


The hell?!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

enzo said:


>


Rock ON!


----------



## enzo




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Why is this so funny to me? :|


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## papaSmurf

Gymnastics!


----------



## Marakunda

Mmmm Asians...


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Zaiaku

Dissonance said:


>


Oh my god the video this comes from is magnificent.


----------



## blue the puppy

papaSmurf said:


> Gymnastics!


i was hoping for a screw up in there .. lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## OrbitalResonance

look at that delayed reaction XD


----------



## MindOverMood

Yogurt said:


>


Should of had the captions "Nailed it" on it.


----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## missingno




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shelbster18

Zaiaku said:


>


:shock


----------



## AnotherRawAddict




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000

Yogurt said:


>


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shelbster18

avoidobot3000 said:


>


That second GIF made me laugh out loud.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Om Nom Nom


----------



## avoidobot3000

ewwwww


----------



## Zaiaku

OrbitalResonance said:


> Om Nom Nom


Awesoooooome. It's like some sort of metallic silly putty.


----------



## Tibble

MindOverMood said:


>


haha I love this


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Zaiaku

JustThisGuy said:


> Share!


BASK IN THE GLORY!


----------



## enzo

Zaiaku said:


> BASK IN THE GLORY!


----------



## shelbster18

OrbitalResonance said:


> Om Nom Nom


:sus


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Evo




----------



## enzo

Nefury said:


>


----------



## ozkr

I just find the random weird stuff shmorky does awesome for some reason.


----------



## FlowerChild13

OrbitalResonance said:


> Om Nom Nom


Can't. Stop. Watching.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## Evo




----------



## Brad

shyvr6 said:


>


LOL


----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## heyJude




----------



## shelbster18

MindOverMood said:


>


Took me a second to get that one.


----------



## McdonaldMiller

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


wtf:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## flykiwi

I wish there was an upload button so I dont have to Tiny Pic everything >:


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Famous




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## JenN2791

Zaiaku said:


>


awwww


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Famous




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## behave

stayin out this thread.. gonna give me memeories i dont wnna rememeber


----------



## ImWeird

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## shelbster18

Totally Terrified said:


>


I love this. :lol


----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## Famous




----------



## HarryStanluv25

Zaiaku said:


> Always wanted an opportunity to use this gif.


Haaaaaaaaaa. One of the best moments in one of the best ZIM episodes ever!!! :clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## enzo

This doesn't seem right. :blank


----------



## Gunter

Thought I'd post one of the most awesome .GIF i've ever seen.
~~Avatar Fan Here.


----------



## Winds




----------



## enzo

Gunter said:


> Thought I'd post one of the most awesome .GIF i've ever seen.
> ~~Avatar Fan Here.


You win.


----------



## Famous




----------



## shelbster18

Gunter said:


> Thought I'd post one of the most awesome .GIF i've ever seen.
> ~~Avatar Fan Here.


Sweet!


----------



## enzo




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Zaiaku

PERPLEXED OWLS, I BESEECH THEE TO GIVE THIS THREAD LIIIIFE!


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## marund

:3


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000

this one is my favourite right now


----------



## Zaiaku

hoothoot said:


> ohh where's the original video of those gifs? it looks cute :b


I wish I knew. D:


----------



## Ali477

avoidobot3000 said:


> this one is my favourite right now


I have no idea why but this gif is hilarious :rofl


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't.... know....


----------



## ConfusedMuse




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Evo




----------



## One Man Wolfpack

>


What



>


The



>


****


----------



## Fair Lady

papaSmurf said:


>


----------



## ratbag

Cthulhu Santa


----------



## feels




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## shyvr6

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't.... know....





One Man Wolfpack said:


> What





shelbster18 said:


> :wtf


----------



## avoidobot3000

hmmph


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## shyvr6

Watch listening to this music, lmao.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Hiccups

longest gif ever?? ^^^^^^ 0_0

..this is me sticking my head in sas chat from time to time.... like once a year..


----------



## ratbag




----------



## Transcending




----------



## laura024




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

laura024 said:


>


----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## kitterbug




----------



## Hiccups

^^^hahaha awesome! B]


----------



## Zaiaku

Hiccups said:


> ^^^hahaha awesome! B]


Whoa, what is this from? It's like if Superjail met the Sunday funnies.


----------



## Hiccups

Zaiaku said:


> Whoa, what is this from? It's like if Superjail met the Sunday funnies.


no idea, but yeah pretty epic... reminds me of evil santa from futurama.. kinda.


----------



## Jcgrey

shyvr6 said:


> Watch listening to this music, lmao.


I think I broke something I laughed so hard


----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## GameGuy




----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Transcending

FlowerChild13 said:


>


:boogie


----------



## shelbster18

GameGuy said:


>


This made me laugh. :lol


----------



## lockS




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## bg09

FlowerChild13 said:


>


pimp status: achieved


----------



## Insider




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Whatev




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Brasilia

How do you do this??


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## feels




----------



## Jinxx




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## greenee




----------



## MiMiK

god i miss that 70's show


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Orchestrated

Not a GIF but...


----------



## Jinxx

Ostrich: "HAVE MY EGGS!"
Giraffe: "DUDE! WTF!? I've already told you I can't lay eggs!"


----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## iloverum




----------



## iloverum




----------



## Monotony

iloverum said:


>


Crossing the street like a boss.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## foe




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Whatev




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Borophyll said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## Owl Eyes




----------



## feels




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JustThisGuy said:


> I'd like to know, too. But first...
> 
> What is this from?! :lol


Apparently from an old cartoon called Turbo Teen.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## greenee

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


what is this??? lol


----------



## Whatev

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Where is this from?


BedFellows


----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## AussiePea

Seriously, this thread has me in stitches.


----------



## Insider




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Whatev




----------



## shelbster18

Zaiaku said:


>


That is probably the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## pastels




----------



## Solomon's Tomb

First off, for some reason, despite having eight gigabytes of random access memory and a two point eight gigahertz processor, this thread still makes my computer slow to a crawl, so for that, here's a bunch of spooky thing...


----------



## relix




----------



## falling down

Owl Eyes said:


>


Oh lord...a Cena fan. :blank

The end must be near.


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Fairydust

How do I post a GIF??


----------



## False Protagonist

Fairydust said:


> How do I post a GIF??


Click the insert image button (beside the globe) and paste the URL.


----------



## Octal

What I feel like I'm doing with my life most of the time :roll


----------



## Hiccups

priceless^^^^^


----------



## Christian S




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## falling down




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## iloverum

This ones too big to post
http://www.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/rotsnake.gif


----------



## falling down

iloverum said:


> This ones too big to post
> http://www.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/rotsnake.gif


did that cat die or fall asleep?


----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## James_Russell




----------



## Fairydust

18andLife said:


> Click the insert image button (beside the globe) and paste the URL.


^ Thanks 18andLife.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Does anyone know where is this last one is from?


----------



## Raphael200

Sorry for being a moron lads,but what the hell is "GIF"?????????


----------



## False Protagonist

Fairydust said:


> ^ Thanks 18andLife.


No problem 



Colonel Terrorist said:


> Sorry for being a moron lads,but what the hell is "GIF"?????????


It's an image format. Simply, it's an animated image.


----------



## falling down

18andLife said:


>


Love this one. :lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## falling down




----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Canucklehead

Jcgrey said:


>


Still has a few glitches, lol.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood

It's funny because the episode was on when I came across the gif.


----------



## falling down




----------



## MindOverMood

falling down said:


>


----------



## moxosis




----------



## SupaDupaFly

MindOverMood said:


>


thnx for the lulz


----------



## arnie




----------



## Fairydust

Zaiaku said:


>


^ Love this!


----------



## Insider




----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## Whatev




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pastels




----------



## pastels

Borophyll said:


>


:no:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## falling down




----------



## Twelve Keyz

falling down said:


>


lol wtf


----------



## Evo




----------



## lockS




----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Insider




----------



## Brad

Insider said:


>


lool


----------



## Zaiaku

They're so majestic.


----------



## Ali477

18andLife said:


>


lol this one is brilliant :teeth


----------



## falling down

FlowerChild13 said:


>


that's actually pretty impressive.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't wait to use this :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## pastels

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


lmao this one hahahahah!


----------



## falling down




----------



## Insider

falling down said:


>


----------



## falling down

Insider said:


>


CM Punk is one bad man.

FTR I like Punk, but if he did that to me unprovoked I'd beat the ever loving shiznit out of him and never look back as I sign a contract and become Vince McMahon's new champion Cena.


----------



## Insider

falling down said:


> CM Punk is one bad man.
> 
> FTR I like Punk, but if he did that to me unprovoked I'd beat the ever loving shiznit out of him and never look back as I sign a contract and become Vince McMahon's new champion Cena.


He seems to have attacked the wrong guy. Someone else tapped Punk on the shoulder, I guess he must of thought the one he attacked did it. Still, fans are always trying to touch the wrestlers when they run out into the crowd so I'm not sure why he would react so badly.


----------



## falling down

Insider said:


> He seems to have attacked the wrong guy. Someone else tapped Punk on the shoulder, I guess he must of thought the one he attacked did it. Still, fans are always trying to touch the wrestlers when they run out into the crowd so I'm not sure why he would react so badly.


Seems like he needs to make a public apology and fork over some restitution to that guy, Punk was totally in the wrong there.


----------



## Insider

falling down said:


> Seems like he needs to make a public apology and fork over some restitution to that guy, Punk was totally in the wrong there.


I did a bit of searching and came across this:






The guy he attacked was clearly innocent, but I can see why Punk snapped.


----------



## falling down

Insider said:


> I did a bit of searching and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy he attacked was clearly innocent, but I can see why Punk snapped.


Upon further review I believe this was a planted fan and a work and if it wasn't, Punk reacted appropriately as a person but inappropriately as a professional entertainer and someone who is in the public eye and has more to lose than some random fan.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Jcgrey

Hiccups said:


>


Aesome


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## forex

Zaiaku said:


>


lol cool :clap


----------



## Zaiaku

forex said:


> lol cool :clap


Anime's called Cat Soup. :yes


----------



## Whatev




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Borophyll said:


>


Is that the coolest costume in the world or what?


----------



## Ali477




----------



## falling down




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## Insider




----------



## Whatev




----------



## forex

Insider said:


>


iv'e read somewhere that he is paralyzed by that action ?
don't know if that is true.


----------



## WD3




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Perfectionist

forex said:


> iv'e read somewhere that he is paralyzed by that action ?
> don't know if that is true.


The first time I saw that gif I could just see the vertebrae snapping or something. Gawd it's awful.


----------



## Glambada

MindOverMood said:


> It's funny because the episode was on when I came across the gif.


OMG! LMAO!!!:hahaI love this one. I am still not sure how Tyra kept a straight face.


----------



## Glambada




----------



## papaSmurf

October is spooky!


----------



## arnie




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Insider

forex said:


> iv'e read somewhere that he is paralyzed by that action ?
> don't know if that is true.


 It wouldn't surprise me. That landing was pretty terrible.


----------



## Monotony

forex said:


> iv'e read somewhere that he is paralyzed by that action ?
> don't know if that is true.


Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## colder

.


----------



## theseventhkey

one of my favorite ones of all time.:clap


----------



## falling down




----------



## Myluckystar

omg, giffss


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perfectionist

^Woah woah woah woah trippy trippy tripppyyyyy



Myluckystar said:


> omg, giffss


This one keeps cracking me up.


----------



## berlingot

MindOverMood said:


>


that is mesmerizing.


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## falling down

avoidobot3000 said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## FlowerChild13

falling down said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Insider

[spoiler=space gif]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## falling down




----------



## WD3




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## falling down




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## MindOverMood

Zaiaku said:


>


Blue footed boobies! I think I did a project on them in elementary school.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Zaiaku said:


>


dem boobies!


----------



## Reclus

Now you've talked about boobies on SAS, you can start your own thread. :haha


----------



## Winds

Insider said:


>





pineapplebun said:


>












Nice to see this classic of a thread is still going strong 8)


----------



## feels




----------



## Twelve Keyz

Reclus said:


> Now you've talked about boobies on SAS, you can start your own thread. :haha


True :lol


----------



## falling down




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Perfectionist

feels said:


>


It's amazing how pug puppies can be sooooo cute but adult pugs are sooooo not.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## louiselouisa

WD3 said:


>


lol this is disturbing


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## falling down

avoidobot3000 said:


>


man, that's adorable.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

papaSmurf said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn I wish I could do that!


----------



## falling down

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn I wish I could do that!


You can, in wrestling that's called a headscissors takedown. That's practiced like a dance, that's not legit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't suppose anyone would want to or know how to make this GIF smaller (as in file size) so I can use it as my avatar?


----------



## falling down

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't suppose anyone would want to or know how to make this GIF smaller (as in file size) so I can use it as my avatar?


I got you.

This is as big as you can make it given the SAS restrictions for avatar.










Took some frames out of this one, makes it a little bigger without completely ruining the action in the gif.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

falling down said:


> I got you.
> 
> This is as big as you can make it given the SAS restrictions for avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some frames out of this one, makes it a little bigger without completely ruining the action in the gif.


Rrgh too small, but thank you very much anyways. Maybe one day I'll use it.


----------



## shelbster18

MindOverMood said:


>


lmao....those damn roaches. :um


----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## falling down




----------



## falling down




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## falling down




----------



## avoidobot3000

lol'd so hard at the ending.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Winds

18andLife said:


>


I would have fainted right then and there :dead at the lady moving towards where the pieces were falling from.


----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## Myluckystar

Perfect for my life.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## Barette

feels said:


>


Had to quote cause, pug.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Whatev




----------



## JenN2791

Borophyll said:


>


omg lolll


----------



## AllToAll

avoidobot3000 said:


> lol'd so hard at the ending.





MindOverMood said:


>


:lol :clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## shelbster18

Hiccups said:


>


:mushy:fall:nw


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Winds

Zaiaku said:


>


Easily one of the funniest thing I will probably see today :lol


----------



## colder

Not a gif, yet funny:


----------



## Marakunda

Easily my favorite GIF of all time.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Hiccups

gif thread has become quite disturbing this week :/ ...not very PG in places.


----------



## KelsKels

Jcgrey said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Hiccups said:


>


Lost it at this, so funny.


----------



## It Happens

Hurricane Horse.

Also, video.


----------



## Brandon11

Old, but still good.


----------



## AussiePea

haha those are great. Love Boxers!


----------



## Brandon11

AussiePea said:


> haha those are great. Love Boxers!


They're so cute! I want one.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## basuraeuropea

apparently this is the only thread in which one can post a gif for posting one anywhere on the rest of the site = automatic deletion. super annoying.


----------



## dead24




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## louiselouisa

this is really cool, like _really_ cool


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Brandon11

Johnni said:


>


lol, nice.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

basuraeuropea said:


> apparently this is the only thread in which one can post a gif for the rest anywhere else on the site are deleted. super annoying.


Yeah it's rough. The only thing anyone can do now is


----------



## basuraeuropea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah it's rough. The only thing anyone can do now is


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

basuraeuropea said:


>


----------



## basuraeuropea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

basuraeuropea said:


>


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## basuraeuropea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

basuraeuropea said:


>


----------



## basuraeuropea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

basuraeuropea said:


>


----------



## Hiccups

NO! I unplugged the TV this can't be happening._.._


----------



## basuraeuropea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>











i must stop for right now as i have to leave, although i'll be back later. gif war!


----------



## falling down




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## falling down




----------



## Raphael200

Zaiaku said:


>


Oh my,that is absolutely adorable!:clap


----------



## Brad

Zaiaku said:


>


lol


----------



## Eski




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Zeppelin

Eski said:


>


Thats the funniest thing i've seen this week:clap


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## falling down

Hiccups said:


>


:lol this one just needs "later bro" bottom left.


----------



## arnie




----------



## falling down




----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


>


Haha good ol NBC LA. I would have been WTF and laughed like hell seeing this live. Too bad I don't watch them as much as ABC


----------



## Whatev




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Reckoner7

arnie said:


>


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## falling down




----------



## JenN2791

falling down said:


>


this is great lol


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## theseventhkey

This is my man.


----------



## MindOverMood

Reckoner7 said:


>


Pretty much:lol


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Whatev




----------



## theseventhkey

The ultimate piss off gif after a well thought out post.


----------



## Christian S




----------



## ShouNagatsuki

This thread needs more bananas.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ACCV93

the cuteness is strong in this one...


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ShadowOnTheWall




----------



## Barette




----------



## MindOverMood

Zaiaku said:


>


Puli's


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

ShadowOnTheWall said:


>


Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Can someone please explain this to me?


For the gorilla and caption http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/that-really-rustled-my-jimmies

For the Lawnmower... I have no idea and have been wondering about that myself. Its possible its just mean to be funny and random.


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## arnie




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## Whatev




----------



## arnie




----------



## TheFather




----------



## Buerhle

FrozenCube said:


>


Lol


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood

Need one of these for my dog.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## arnie




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Cat Montgomery




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## arnie

Flexible chair:


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## pastels




----------



## pastels




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Donness

Borophyll said:


>


An new Boxxy video?


----------



## arnie




----------



## vstar401




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## Winds

vstar401 said:


>


----------



## Evo




----------



## nubly

vstar401 said:


>


Now that's a perfect butt.


----------



## Barette

vstar401 said:


>


Please ignore me. I'm only over here watching this over and over for the rest of my life.


----------



## drawan




----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## lockS




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## MindOverMood

I'm surprised the thong gif is still up.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

vstar401 said:


>












omg... look at it jiggle


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## SupaDupaFly

ponyboy said:


>


I have to return some videotapes


----------



## ponyboy

SupaDupaFly said:


> I have to return some videotapes


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## theseventhkey

Since there is a theme with Christian Bale on this page, the best one


----------



## ponyboy

theseventhkey said:


> Since there is a theme with Christian Bale on this page, the best one


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## papaSmurf

Fair Lady said:


>


This is so wonderful.


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## ponyboy

FrozenCube said:


>


----------



## arnie




----------



## tbyrfan

^ Where do you find this stuff? I'm going to have nightmares. :lol


----------



## DiMera

_The legendary Chris Farley :3_


----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## DiMera




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Math: A^2 + B^2 = C^2


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Harcore Parkour:


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Barette

Absolutely Fabulous time, darling.

























































































Yes, I love Patsy so so so so much.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## DiMera




----------



## Perfectionist

Barette said:


> Absolutely Fabulous time, darling.


Oh these are marvelous. What are they from?


----------



## Barette

The show Absolutely Fabulous, it is such a hilarious show.


----------



## DiMera

They are bloody fabulous  I saved almost all of them lol!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## MindOverMood

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Thread over.


----------



## MN92

Borophyll said:


>


Haha. That's efficient working


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## joey22099

Raulz0r said:


>


Don't you just love coincidences?


----------



## Barette

SupaDupaFly said:


>


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## DiMera




----------



## peacelovemusic




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## DiMera

ponyboy said:


>


Hah, love it <3 That episode was great c:


----------



## ponyboy

DiMera said:


> Hah, love it <3 That episode was great c:


:clap


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

Time to quit the team:


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## MiMiK

ponyboy said:


>


 olivia wilde...:yay how come i hadn't seen this gif!!?


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## ponyboy

MiMiK said:


> olivia wilde...:yay how come i hadn't seen this gif!!?


----------



## anxious dreamer

Love Sasha Grey <3


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## SupaDupaFly

avoidobot3000 said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


>


That quote. Dafuq?


----------



## MindOverMood

falling down said:


> That quote. Dafuq?


Unfortunately the thread got deleted:| But it was too good of a post to pass up on.


----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


> Unfortunately the thread got deleted:| But it was too good of a post to pass up on.


God bless that beautiful heart of hers...


----------



## MiMiK

just found out who sasha grey is..... looks like ill be abit busy tonight


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Raphael200

avoidobot3000 said:


>


This made me.laugh.out.Loud


----------



## Kascheritt

MiMiK said:


> just found out who sasha grey is..... looks like ill be abit busy tonight


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## SupaDupaFly

Famous said:


>


----------



## anxious dreamer

MiMiK said:


> just found out who sasha grey is..... looks like ill be abit busy tonight


Lol. You're welcome.
She's a goddess. <3


----------



## anxious dreamer




----------



## Ali477




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Reclus

MiMiK said:


>


This is fantastic!!! :haha


----------



## Raphael200

MiMiK said:


>


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!lol.:clap


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## anxious dreamer




----------



## anxious dreamer




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## joey22099

Borophyll said:


>


This is probably why I'm not getting married any time soon.


----------



## MiMiK

i remember back in the 90's watching this commercial and wanting one so bad LOL


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

MiMiK said:


> i remember back in the 90's watching this commercial and wanting one so bad LOL


I lose it every time I see the kid's face


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Borophyll said:


>


Pretty and creepy at the same time. :con


----------



## pastels




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Reclus

Trailer Park Boys time!


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Kascheritt

SupaDupaFly said:


>


:lol


----------



## Ali477




----------



## zomgz




----------



## dismiss




----------



## dismiss




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## falling down

pastels said:


>


:lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## falling down

Famous said:


>


this reminds me of this










for some reason.


----------



## lovecookies

Sometimes I feel like this...:um


----------



## rymo




----------



## theseventhkey

I love it when the gators are losing.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## pastels

BeyondOsiris said:


>


lmao this is just epic!


----------



## pastels




----------



## Perfectionist

pastels said:


>


I can't stop giggling at this. The look on RPattz face.


----------



## anxious dreamer




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MiMiK

anxious dreamer said:


>


where do you get all these sasha gifs from?


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## Dion Phaneuf

May have been posted.. but i dont really wanna go through 70+ pages to check.


----------



## MindOverMood

Famous said:


>


Not a gif, but I'll allow it..


----------



## anxious dreamer

MiMiK said:


> where do you get all these sasha gifs from?


Tumblr


----------



## NightRunner




----------



## Ali477




----------



## cosmicslop

GIGA PUDDI 
GIGA PUDDI








GIGA PUDDI
GIGA PUDDI
GIGA PUDDI








GIGA PUDDI


----------



## Barette

NightRunner said:


>


I am in love with that gif and that man. That chick seems like a B.

And cause ChampagneYear's avatar makes me want to watch Ghost World for like the 50th time--


----------



## falling down

Barette said:


> I am in love with that gif and that man. That chick seems like a B.
> 
> And cause ChampagneYear's avatar makes me want to watch Ghost World for like the 50th time--


...and now, Scarlett Johanson is in to rich douchebags. Go figure.


----------



## pastels

NightRunner said:


>


love this guy! i think he was better off with the cup anywaysXD


----------



## pastels




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## SupaDupaFly

anxious dreamer said:


>


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## falling down

MiMiK said:


>


----------



## NightRunner




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## pastels

LMAO


----------



## ACCV93

pastels said:


> LMAO


lmaoooo where do you find these gifs HAHA


----------



## pastels

ACCV93 said:


> lmaoooo where do you find these gifs HAHA


http://www.gifbin.com/random they have the best gifs ever


----------



## ACCV93

LMAOoooo the dogs lovin it EDIT: why not some more dog gifs?


----------



## CleverCabbage




----------



## A Void Ant




----------



## pastels

hahha


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## falling down




----------



## pastels




----------



## NightRunner




----------



## Durzo

ponyboy said:


>


Hypnotising :um


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## zomgz




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Raulz0r

true story


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Reclus

Doug The Koala Man:


----------



## Winds

SupaDupaFly said:


>












This is my favorite version of that gif.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

EastWinds said:


> This is my favorite version of that gif.


----------



## Raulz0r

Reclus said:


> Doug The Koala Man:


I miss this show, is it still on?


----------



## Reclus

Raulz0r said:


> I miss this show, is it still on?


Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## Ali477

Creeper hamster


----------



## FlowerChild13




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## vstar401




----------



## vstar401

Taking a pottery class is a good choice.


----------



## vstar401




----------



## vstar401




----------



## zomgz

vstar401 said:


> Taking a pottery class is a good choice.


lol :teeth


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## Reclus

You people all need to have a run around the block and take a nice cold shower. :haha


----------



## Brasilia

I want to post that Jamie Lee Curtis GIF where she's doing aerobics but I'm afraid I might get permanently banned like vstar401 over here.


----------



## thebluewarrior

Just a normal Russian day...


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## nubly

MiMiK said:


>


 LMAO what's the story behind this?


----------



## MiMiK

nubly said:


> LMAO what's the story behind this?


no clue lol found it online, probably something to do with a half time show? idk really


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

yulian said:


> Just a normal Russian day...


Vodka does miracles, epic gif :teeth


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Famous said:


>


----------



## Ali477




----------



## shelbster18

Famous said:


>


Wow. :um


----------



## shelbster18

vstar401 said:


> Taking a pottery class is a good choice.


That's hot.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Thought this would be appropriate for this forum:


----------



## Perfectionist

Famous said:


>


I can do this. I just choose not to.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## arnie




----------



## Wicked




----------



## arnie

Wait for it.......


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Raulz0r

BeyondOsiris said:


>


I love how he first felt the need to take his shirt off.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Famous said:


>


----------



## arnie




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Perfectionist said:


> I can do this. I just choose not to.


Yeah me too. It's just too boring, I got more interesting stuff to do.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

BeyondOsiris said:


>


He slaps better with his shirt off lol. Epic.


----------



## Reckoner7

Famous said:


>


Maybe the horse thought he was Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Reckoner7

If in doubt...


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## cosmicslop

me


----------



## MindOverMood

^Thanks Obama!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

Deal with it:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

MiMiK said:


>


Take your hands off me, you filthy human


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Moochie




----------



## Moochie

*







*


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Ali477




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## SilentWitness

arnie said:


>


OMG!


----------



## arnie

SilentWitness said:


> OMG!


It's fake.


----------



## TimLikesApples




----------



## cosmicslop

let's all appreciate this


----------



## ACCV93

Hey at least she tried


----------



## MiMiK

ChampagneYear said:


> let's all appreciate this


ill raise you.. :yes












ACCV93 said:


> Hey at least she tried


lol


----------



## ACCV93

MiMiK said:


> ill raise you.. :yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol





ChampagneYear said:


> let's all appreciate this


They might both be sexy but they've got nothing on this pro


----------



## MiMiK

ACCV93 said:


> They might both be sexy but they've got nothing on this pro


you win  idk how to counter that one lol


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

TimLikesApples said:


>


lol. An HFBoard classic.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## ShadowOnTheWall




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## ShadowOnTheWall




----------



## Wicked




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Goopus

ShadowOnTheWall said:


>


:afr Scary and funneh at the same time. :clap


----------



## derpresion




----------



## MiMiK

what a ***** lol


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Evo




----------



## Starless Sneetch

This is one of my favorite GIFs of all time.


----------



## SilentWitness

Awkward. 



SupaDupaFly said:


>


----------



## MiMiK

Famous said:


> ugghhh


the hell is that?!?!?









black dude just lmao :clap


----------



## MindOverMood

I would never show my face at that store again.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Vuldoc

MindOverMood said:


> I would never show my face at that store again.


:haha


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## tayzipporah




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## zomgz

Evo said:


>


Wow that's hella trippy.


----------



## Gloomlight

^ I love that one. haha

More trippy stuff...


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

MiMiK said:


>


****ing LOL man.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## Fairydust

So cute... :heart


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## ACCV93

What I feel like doing when I'm around other people


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## arnie




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## arnie

In 3D:


----------



## ratbag




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cosmicslop

This is my new favorite reaction gif :lol


----------



## renegade disaster

^ lol thats great. nice breaking bad gifs on your lastfm page btw.


----------



## ACCV93




----------



## joey22099




----------



## joey22099




----------



## ponyboy




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Winds

ponyboy said:


>


----------



## cosmicslop

galaxy1 said:


> ^ lol thats great. nice breaking bad gifs on your lastfm page btw.


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## arnie

Fail:


----------



## ACCV93

Alright who's horny now?


----------



## joey22099

ACCV93 said:


> Alright who's horny now?


Both are ladies?


----------



## AwkwardEd




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Canada:


----------



## MindOverMood

^Those aren't Canadian license plates It's probably somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## arnie




----------



## theseventhkey




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster

"how to give your car an instant moustache"


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## nullptr

Lawnmower massacre.









All thanks to reddit, yes I'm reinforcing sterotypes.


----------



## arnie

True orbits of the planets:


----------



## zomgz




----------



## zomgz

Famous said:


>


Love Skins <3.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Anyanka




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## arnie




----------



## joey22099

galaxy1 said:


>


She looks sexy.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Raphael200

Famous said:


> (Soz if these trigger siezures)


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I know a lot of people here are "The Smiths" fans.... thought this one was charming:


----------



## Raphael200

Can someone perhaps tell me what anime this is?

I would like to know more.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## cosmicslop

When I saw this, I didn't know whether to laugh or scream


----------



## Raphael200

ChampagneYear said:


> When I saw this, I didn't know whether to laugh or scream


----------



## arnie




----------



## tbyrfan

Smiling Tiger said:


> Can someone perhaps tell me what anime this is?
> 
> I would like to know more.


It's from Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind.


----------



## Barette

ChampagneYear said:


> When I saw this, I didn't know whether to laugh or scream


I laughed hysterically. IDK what that says about me.


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## cuppy




----------



## cuppy




----------



## arnie

Just walk away and pretend nothing happened:


----------



## indigoXdaisy




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## renegade disaster

Famous said:


>


on the subject of weiners


----------



## ForBrighterDays

:teeth


----------



## Andre

Eager to rub and lick cock, without even thinking about it. God what a wonderful life!


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## LostWolf

MadeinLithuania said:


> LOL that cat is awesome xD


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## lovecookies




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## renegade disaster

MiMiK said:


>


lmao :clap


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy

Famous said:


> http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1363197835521.gif
> ^I posted that on another much more liberal site than here, and it was *removed immediately*^
> Is it a protest against the tory cuts???


not actually sure :s


----------



## renegade disaster

Famous said:


> http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1363197835521.gif
> ^I posted that on another much more liberal site than here, and it was *removed immediately*^
> Is it a protest against the tory cuts???


i've seen that posted on loads of different places. first time I saw it was a few years back. I still have no idea what its from. there was no explanation given every time it was posted.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Andre

Mesmerizing


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## deesonjame




----------



## deesonjame




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ForBrighterDays

^ Ha, The Witches! Awesome.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Limmy

Famous said:


>


I like where this is going


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## renegade disaster

Fruitcake said:


>


lol wth! poor thing.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Limmy

what do u guys have against .jpg?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ForBrighterDays

IveGotToast said:


>


----------



## tayzipporah




----------



## cosmicslop

24/7 facial expression right here

He looks like he could be Gael Garcia Bernal's less attractive younger brother though.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Limmy

ChampagneYear said:


> 24/7 facial expression right here
> 
> He looks like he could be Gael Garcia Bernal's less attractive younger brother though.


4 some reason i cant stop staring at this


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## markwalters2

galaxy1 said:


>


horny.


----------



## Barette




----------



## MiMiK

Barette said:


>


who is that? shes cute


----------



## ScottyChaos




----------



## Barette

MiMiK said:


> who is that? shes cute


Sky Ferreira.


----------



## ScottyChaos

Absolutely NO ONE can beat this!










TPB wins. Every time. EVERY.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## The Apathetic Observer




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## cosmicslop

bigass kangaroo coming your way


----------



## MindOverMood

Oh no you didn't


----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster

ChampagneYear said:


> bigass kangaroo coming your way


that's a nicely looped gif. he looks chill.











Famous said:


>


what the!?


----------



## enzo




----------



## arnie

I really need a thread to post this in:


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cosmicslop

"um ok wtf is wrong with you"


----------



## AussiePea

ChampagneYear said:


> "um ok wtf is wrong with you"


Nothing could be worse than watching someone do exactly that towards you xD


----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## MiMiK

Illusions said:


>


lmao


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## enzo

Wish I had the courage to buy this ticket. Wonder if I'll ever see a concert. : |


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cosmicslop

happiness is


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

lmao!


----------



## renegade disaster

MiMiK said:


>





MiMiK said:


>


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Famous said:


>


----------



## Andre

These are all funny as hell! I could waste hours upon hours staring.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Winds




----------



## CristianNC

One of my absolute favorites. Bloody pocket!


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Moochie

Merida gifs for everything


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## cosmicslop

snow white in the s&c board and/or encounters a gender war thread


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Long story short, the game is won.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## enzo

Famous said:


>


The guy's reaction made it perfect. But the girl's reaction was the icing.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Whatev

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## renegade disaster

Borophyll said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content










what a nutter!


----------



## zomgz

Borophyll said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Wow, that's painful to watch!


----------



## MindOverMood

Famous said:


> ^aye, is that religion, or madness?^


Day of Ashura


----------



## arnie

GTFO


----------



## CristianNC




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

From THE most erotic music video ever made by an awkward person..... ("November spawned a monster", Morrissey)


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

:lol


----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Whatev




----------



## radisto




----------



## Whatev

This is one of the reasons why I don't go to family reunions.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Nettle




----------



## renegade disaster

reservoir dogs gifs


----------



## cosmicslop

me unfortunately


----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Starless Sneetch




----------



## Winds

America's Finest in action


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Whatev




----------



## user19981




----------



## user19981




----------



## user19981




----------



## cosmicslop

About to give you some shade. It's gonna be nasty.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## enzo




----------



## avoidobot3000

renegade disaster said:


>


Haha I've seen some of this guy's instructional bass videos - they are hilarious. His name, however, eludes me.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## juizdelinha




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Starless Sneetch said:


>


^this is such a cute movie, kinda sad at one point though


----------



## renegade disaster

avoidobot3000 said:


> Haha I've seen some of this guy's instructional bass videos - they are hilarious.


I must see these!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> ^this is such a cute movie, kinda sad at one point though


I know! It still makes me cry to this day!

Also, what on Earth is that in your GIF? Some sort of poorly-constructed humanoid robot??


----------



## avoidobot3000

renegade disaster said:


> I must see these!







I remembered! He gets really into it after about 2.30.


----------



## renegade disaster

avoidobot3000 said:


> I remembered! He gets really into it after about 2.30.


awesome thanks!  entertainment for tomorrow sorted :boogie


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

BeyondOsiris said:


>


lol I can't make the ones on the left and right change direction.


----------



## Johng1986

i have no idea how to make a gif. could someone please explain it to me


----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## Durzo

EastWinds said:


>


Some horrific challenges against us.


----------



## Anyanka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## cosmicslop

yep


----------



## cosmicslop

Famous said:


>


where did you find this gif of my face


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## notna

renegade disaster said:


>


Aw man.. R.I.P


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## renegade disaster

notna said:


> Aw man.. R.I.P


dermot morgan? he passed when he was young didn't he,too soon. afaik the person who plays jack is still alive and well.


----------



## notna

renegade disaster said:


> dermot morgan? he passed when he was young didn't he,too soon. afaik the person who plays jack is still alive and well.


Yes Dermot. Reminds me of my father.


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## arnie

tbyrfan said:


>


Lol, I thought he was picking her up.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## Durzo




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## Reinah




----------



## Brad




----------



## zomgz




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Winds




----------



## radisto




----------



## netherclaws




----------



## Andriod18




----------



## netherclaws




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

shelbster18 said:


>


lol what even :haha


----------



## kurtcobain




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## cosmicslop

i am crying.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Bokk




----------



## arnie




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## tokii




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MiMiK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cosmicslop

yes good.


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Ali477




----------



## kurtcobain

GIFSoup


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Brad




----------



## cosmicslop

versatile for all your ugh-ing purposes


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## fromthe7




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

kurtcobain said:


> GIFSoup


awww =(


----------



## cosmicslop

Lmao

This is just the greatest thing.


----------



## shelbster18

ChampagneYear said:


> Lmao
> 
> This is just the greatest thing.


Whoa. :shock


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cosmicslop

Girl, you have to twerk it. Not convulse it. Get your áss to a hospital where it's safe for you to attempt to twerk since there'll be doctors ready to assist you if you ever break it.


----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## shyvr6

:mushy


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Whatev




----------



## shelbster18

Get it guuuurl!


----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cosmicslop

yes yes good


----------



## Winds

ChampagneYear said:


> Lmao
> 
> This is just the greatest thing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Brad said:


>


awesome


----------



## AceEmoKid

Katie.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## RadioactivePotato




----------



## arnie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Limmy

thank u based infamous (plz re-add me)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Limmy said:


> thank u based infamous (plz re-add me)


Saw my username.. Was happy.. :b:b:b


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cosmicslop

Kanye is such a prick but lmao nevertheless.


----------



## shelbster18

0Blythe said:


>


lmao :haha I never saw that episode.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## KingoftheRing

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


She's so sexy. I remember watching Buffy when I was about six years old and thinking to myself, "I want her." Although at that age I wasn't exactly sure why.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie

Feels good man:


----------



## rdrr




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## InimitableJeeves

rdrr said:


>


This is great.


----------



## rdrr

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> This is great.


http://mashable.com/2013/08/02/bear-steals-dumpster/


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## cosmicslop

Sen Mitsuji. Contain your boners everyone.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Trigo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## Trigo




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Derailing




----------



## .95596




----------



## laura024




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## laura024




----------



## cosmicslop

best part of the video. dat contrast of black and white made me salivate.

edit: yes, my bb girl stefani single is number one world wide. and people saying she's a flop. girl, please.


----------



## laura024




----------



## Lids




----------



## Autumn26

hehehe


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Lids




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## ZRebellion

I love gifs.theyre all awesome.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## cosmicslop

Miley was a ****ing mess.This child. I can't believe I skipped Breaking Bad for this.


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## shelbster18

Autumn26 said:


> hehehe


lmao :clap

-----------------------------


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## alissaxvanity

omg lol canadian police chase


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## alissaxvanity




----------



## Winds




----------



## Nanami

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cosmicslop

fancy lady hair! of course this is from san francisco.

edit: a casual reminder that bay area is superior.


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## IveGotToast

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## rosecolored

#twerkteam


----------



## thirdcoming




----------



## rotten




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Lids




----------



## laura024




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## starsfreak

laura024 said:


>


Haha ! Love Big Bang Theory! 



EastWinds said:


>


This is disturbing lol


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## thirdcoming




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## papaSmurf

DEHUMANIZE YOURSELF AND FACE TO BLOODSHED


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## laura024




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cosmicslop

I find these very relatable.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Isolated Existence




----------



## arnie

Remember ladies: Flexibility is a plus


----------



## laura024




----------



## Whatev




----------



## AussiePea

arnie said:


> Remember ladies: Flexibility is a plus


That is not cool.


----------



## Glass Child




----------



## Whatev




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

arnie said:


>


That is one of the most disturbing gifs I've ever seen! :shock


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Isolated Existence

Incompl said:


>


What I find disturbing is the fact that someone took the time to make this.


----------



## arnie

Isolated Existence said:


> What I find disturbing is the fact that someone took the time to make this.


For the sake of the world.... Let me borrow... Your Panties!


----------



## Glass Child




----------



## arnie

AussiePea said:


> That is not cool.


Yes, it is cool. Everyone loves flexible people. Like this guy:






:yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

arnie said:


> Yes it is cool. Everyone loves flexible people. Like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes












:lol


----------



## ASB20

Cat food, anyone?


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## enzo




----------



## arnie

More awkward gifs:


http://imgur.com/jKDxw


----------



## MiMiK

arnie said:


> More awkward gifs:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jKDxw


LOL that was smooth


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

arnie said:


> More awkward gifs:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jKDxw


I loved this one :lol


----------



## arnie




----------



## ToeSnails




----------



## arnie




----------



## enzo




----------



## kittyxbabe




----------



## schitz0skittl3s




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## cuppy




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Alas Babylon




----------



## ToeSnails

Incompl said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## renegade disaster

sequence unrelated/random as usual.


----------



## Glass Child




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## cosmicslop

hot off the dashboard.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MiMiK

nice mind!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## FunkyMonkey

Glass Child said:


>


awwwww <3 That big dog is cheating tho!! keeps pushing itself forward with its back legs :no lol


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am starting to like this gif. The full saying is "If you cry you can't see what is in front of you. You only cry when it's okay not to look anymore."


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## renegade disaster

Incompl said:


>


clever


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## kittyxbabe




----------



## rosecolored




----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## arnie




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## flykiwi




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## arnie




----------



## Milkman

kittyxbabe said:


>


Do math.


----------



## renegade disaster

currently diggin' this;

edit; i'll try that again


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Wait for it.....


----------



## arnie

Just give up and stay down already:


----------



## Brad




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## Whatev




----------



## renegade disaster

arnie said:


> Just give up and stay down already:


:lol


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## arnie

How to build a mouse trap:










Bonus: It's a humane trap.


----------



## Yer Blues

Cool trap.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

These things really stretch:


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> These things really stretch:


Still may not be enough.


----------



## cuppy




----------



## arnie

Impossible staring contest:


----------



## renegade disaster

arnie said:


>


man in a suit that was made to resemble bigfoot.

reminds me of the program I saw the other day where reporters went to russia to uncover the myth of the yeti. local people believed they had seen a bigfoot of sorts. turned out the sightings and interactions were either a bear or a black person...
russia manages to doubt my faith in humanity once again.


----------



## Khantko




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Khantko said:


>


This is what happens when girls try on clothes together.

I want to believe!


----------



## arnie

renegade disaster said:


> man in a suit that was made to resemble bigfoot.
> 
> reminds me of the program I saw the other day where reporters went to russia to uncover the myth of the yeti. local people believed they had seen a bigfoot of sorts. turned out the sightings and interactions were either a bear or a black person...
> russia manages to doubt my faith in humanity once again.


Yeah the proportions of leg length to torso length are exactly that of a human, not some random beast. Compare that to an actual animal that's close to us and you can instantly tell it's not just a guy in a gorilla suit:


----------



## arnie

Can someone put a "DEAL WITH IT" text on this please?


----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK

Khantko said:


>


that scene was the only reason why i watched that movie lol


----------



## Khantko




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## cosmicslop

edit: cuppycake, that's like one of the best gifs on the internet.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## markwalters2

Khantko said:


>


I would like to give her my opinion on how those feel.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

markwalters2 said:


> I would like to give her my opinion on how those feel.


I think they're fake.. :| Not 100% sure though..


----------



## markwalters2

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I think they're fake..


True. Wouldn't know until I've touched them. A few times.


----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

Sensory overload:


----------



## MindOverMood

Can't stop watching.


----------



## Kalliber

you people be thristyyyy


----------



## Khantko

most likely a repost but can't get enough of it


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Winds

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## arnie




----------



## Glass Child

Always.


----------



## shinycaptain

How do you post a gif?? I've tried but when I upload it it says the file size is too big, and it needs to be under 100KB?


----------



## MindOverMood

Guess I'll have to start watching The Carrie Diaries.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Dear me, hahaha.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## MiMiK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shelbster18

xD


----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## markwalters2

MiMiK said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


This cat is a better Romeo than most of us.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Stilla

MiMiK said:


>


Omg I can't stop laughing. Never seen that combo before.


----------



## frankfrisi

Shup said:


>


Similar version


----------



## MiMiK

frankfrisi said:


> Similar version


the vid is way better :clap


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Derailing




----------



## Tokztero

Kalliber said:


>


That's hot.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## cosmicslop

Hilarious


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

If someone could help me out linking YT vids and GIF's I'd be glad to contribute.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2

Shup said:


>


Happened to me before.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

MiMiK said:


> the vid is way better :clap


:haha


----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## housebunny

arnie said:


>


Hahahaha! :lol


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## MiMiK

Shup said:


>


LOL


----------



## arnie

Men don't cry. They forcefully expel sadness from their eyes in short powerful bursts:


----------



## forex

MiMiK said:


>


i dont know this clip , what is the movie called :um


----------



## forex

renegade disaster said:


> what a nutter!


those are crazy iranians , it's like a celebration mourning about somebody by hitting themselfs. :|


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2

Greatest plot twist.


----------



## diamondheart89

JayDontCareEh said:


>


This is what pure joy looks like.


----------



## arnie




----------



## markwalters2

diamondheart89 said:


> This is what pure joy looks like.


Same as when I saw a naked woman for the first time.


----------



## diamondheart89

markwalters2 said:


> Same as when I saw a naked woman for the first time.


Unfortunately, not like when I saw a naked man for the first time. :sus


----------



## arnie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shelbster18

MiMiK said:


>


That cat just doesn't give a ****.  Ha.

-----------------------------


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Valtron




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Reclus

Shup said:


>


:haha


----------



## biscoto




----------



## arnie

Magnets. How do they work?










See how the magnet slows as it goes through the tube? Eddy currents.

This is the principle that makes all of this possible:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_current_brake


----------



## arnie




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## cosmicslop

me:


----------



## MiMiK

MindOverMood said:


>


shes ****ing cute! but those arms are kinda scary.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Khantko

zero f***s given


----------



## eukz




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Kalliber

so many sexual stuff on here.. wow... lol

anyways >_>


----------



## arnie




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Khantko




----------



## Khantko

Reckoner7 said:


>


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## arnie

"Focus, son!"


----------



## shelbster18

arnie said:


>


:clap Real cute. :b

------------------------


----------



## cosmicslop

white girls dancing


----------



## Glass Child




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## renegade disaster

one for the john carpenter fans;


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## RelinquishedHell

MiMiK said:


>


Damn, that's cute :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## MiMiK

best. gif. ever.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## coeur_brise

MiMiK said:


>


Wow. Priceless. He should be the Ninja Warrior!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie

Keep watching, he catches the stick eventually. 8)


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## arnie




----------



## Thedood




----------



## arnie

It's that time of year again:


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cosmicslop

just why, tumblr?


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

Dots moving in a straight line:


----------



## arnie

Table porn:


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Zatch




----------



## shelbster18

Kekai said:


> Fantastic combination!


lmao...I didn't notice that until after I posted it. :haha Maybe I should do more of those.

--------------------------------


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## MiMiK

Jeremiah Andrew Denton Jr [prisoner of war for 8 years] blinking in Morse code during a forced interview in 1966, in witch he successfully communicated to the US Military that Americans were being tortured in North Vietnam.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## arnie

Hairstyling level: Dad


----------



## arnie

Sly Swede:


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Kalliber

XD this be funny


----------



## MiMiK

dont mess with a man's lady :teeth


----------



## Tokztero

Breaking the ice with a lady. :yes


----------



## shelbster18

Jesse is too stoned to see what she did.


----------



## arnie

I'm editing my own gifs now.


----------



## arnie

Hairstyling level: Dad


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## arnie




----------



## Derailing

I'm here for this mess of a thread


----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## arnie

Nope:


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Kalliber

Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


Twerking cat? I approve


----------



## arnie

POV of a jumprope:


----------



## Hilla

arnie said:


> Hairstyling level: Dad


^ haha this is amazing!



















^this one creeps me out :afr


----------



## Glass Child

:3


----------



## Kalliber

Glass Child said:


> :3


I was expecting a pop up xD


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> :3


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> POV of a jumprope:


that is awesome. wonder why she didn't wear a skirt.


----------



## arnie

Power of the bluff:


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## arnie

Russian fitness test:


----------



## arnie




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## arnie




----------



## Kalliber

jabberwalk said:


>


I laughed so hard at this lol


----------



## To22




----------



## arnie

arnie said:


>


I submitted this to r/short and r/tall at the same time with different stories.

They mad. :b

http://www.reddit.com/r/tall/comments/1txlil/*what_happens_when_i_hug_my_shorter_friends/*


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/short/comments/1txm04


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## arnie

Wait for it:


----------



## arnie

beli mawr said:


>


lol, I don't blame him.


----------



## Kalliber

beli mawr said:


>


Oh snap.. staged but funny lol


----------



## arnie

Maximum derp:


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## CharmedOne

The audio version

http://gifsound.com/?gif=i.imgur.com/gYPpsF2.gif&v=TsEV8H5WSUo&s=38



arnie said:


> Maximum derp:


----------



## The Islander




----------



## arnie

56k get out:


----------



## The Islander

arnie said:


> 56k get out:


 Damn, this should be on the Frustration-section lol


----------



## MiMiK

arnie said:


> 56k get out:


you know who the model is? ive seen pictures of her before but have no clue who she is. :blank


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Citrine




----------



## rdrr




----------



## arnie




----------



## renegade disaster

rdrr said:


>


:lol



arnie said:


>


nice remix of a clip from an awesome film


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Stare at it for a few minutes then stand up and walk around.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## arnie

shelbster18 said:


>


How to lose a finger. I hope that guy is wearing gloves with chainmail or kevlar or something woven in.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Kydee

Glass Child said:


>


10/10


----------



## arnie

*There should be a subreddit for dogs humping:*








.
.
.
.
.









.
.
.









.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
*I can fly!*
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.


----------



## noscreenname




----------



## tbyrfan

Glass Child said:


>


Best save of all time!


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

How to make an entrance:


----------



## arnie

How I feel blowing my nose in the shower:












































.
.
.
.
.

.
Why we haven't returned to the moon:


----------



## MiMiK

arnies gifs are pure gold! lmao


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## jabberwalk

WINTER!!!!!...


----------



## shelbster18

Aww, these owls are just too adorable. >_<


----------



## jabberwalk

trippy ****


----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## konqz




----------



## Lokis Whispers




----------



## Daveyboy

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...3ZaIqZsYGRQG2sTHYsPAdvAQ&ust=1389324466040299


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## diamondheart89

The relationship between cats and dogs:


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

^ haha


----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie




----------



## Kalliber

XD i love this thread


----------



## arnie

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie

She mirin


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Jcgrey

cuties!


----------



## arnie

*"Opportunity does not knock, you have to climb up upon its back and reach out for it."* - This kid.










:lol
.
.

.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.

.
Walking the dog:


----------



## arnie




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

Science!


----------



## arnie

How to catch a cat:


----------



## arnie

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MiMiK

arnie said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


WTF??!?!?


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Darwin award winner misses the elevator:









.
.
.
..
.
.








.
.
.

.
.


----------



## retracekim

For those who don't know...this is a rapper and this is one of his lines (it's him in the gif).

"I get computers putin"..

If someone knows what that means just let me know. Been trying to figure it out for about 8 years now.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Citrine




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arnie

.
.


----------



## arnie




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18

Ugh, cuteness overload. >.<










Bad cat! >:[ Be nice to your cat friend.


----------



## arnie




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

arnie said:


> She mirin


LOL! That's so cute :lol


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## joked35




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## shelbster18

MiMiK said:


>


Ugh. So cute. >_<

-----------------------------------


----------



## blue2

...


----------



## Derailing

mark101 said:


>


FINALLY! A face I can look at


----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## blue2

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## MiMiK

MindOverMood said:


>


LOL


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## SummerRae

Imp showed me this one.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Citrine




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Pit stop:










Elevator:


----------



## arnie

Bear:


----------



## Barette

New favorite models (as in, first favorite models)

Daphne Groeneveld.




























Karlie Kloss










Lindsey Wixson (LOVE her face)










Edita Vilkevicuite (whose body is even more incredible than her face, somehow).


----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK

Barette said:


>


oh wow :love2


----------



## Barette

MiMiK said:


> oh wow :love2


She has the loveliest face I've ever seen.


















Also, Abbey Lee


















Frida Gustavsson, too. She's what I think Taylor Swift thinks she looks like (TSwift is pretty, but Frida is like her prettier sister)


----------



## arnie

U 'avin a giggle m8?


----------



## arnie

Futbol, not even once:


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Citrine

^:afr :lol


----------



## Citrine




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Stretching before skating:


----------



## arnie

You're too tall!


----------



## arnie




----------



## blue2




----------



## Citrine




----------



## JustThisGuy

Citrine said:


>


That's really cool.


----------



## sg1

*gerrad*



>


----------



## Citrine




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Goats creep me out.



Citrine said:


>


Whoa. :um


----------



## Winds

Killa Carl ain't about that life. He actually thought he was ready.


----------



## Citrine

^lol


----------



## KelsKels

I really wish I could use this as my avatar


----------



## arnie

The Surinam Toad:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surinam_toad


----------



## Citrine

^gnnaahh


----------



## JustThisGuy

Batman Beyond is set in the future, so that means the future of animation is tentacle porn. No escape. No. Escape.


----------



## herk




----------



## Citrine

JustThisGuy said:


> Batman Beyond is set in the future, so that means the future of animation is tentacle porn. No escape. No. Escape.


no escape indeed...



....but I digress. Anyways


----------



## arnie

Citrine said:


> ^gnnaahh


I really want to take a pair of tweezers and pluck every last hole clean and then power wash them with a waterpik.

So satisfying.


----------



## Stilla

arnie said:


> The Surinam Toad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surinam_toad


Nein, nein, nein!!!








(I've posted this gif before but I can't help it, it's my favorite)


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## herk




----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie

At the gym:


----------



## blue2




----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## AceEmoKid

SFM/Garry's mod ponies. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## arnie

Forgot how to Hockey:


----------



## arnie

How to pick a lock:


----------



## cosmicslop

i live for the times conan o'brien messes up. so qt.

edit: conan + andy 5ever


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## arnie




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## blue2




----------



## Barette




----------



## arnie

I can fly!


----------



## herk




----------



## blue2




----------



## hybridmoments




----------



## hybridmoments

<3


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## herk




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK

markwalters2 said:


>


who dat?


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

*Victory!*


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Getting loose:


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> Getting loose:


She will probably wear a guy out.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## arnie

I envy her excellent hamstrings. Mine are so tight.


----------



## diamondheart89

herk said:


>


This is the best thing ever.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## herk

diamondheart89 said:


> This is the best thing ever.


i know right, those two probably get up to so much adorable mischief together


----------



## arnie




----------



## Perkins




----------



## zomgz




----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> Getting loose:


This is the best thing ever. I had to sit down when I saw this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Perkins




----------



## MindOverMood

:mushy


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## arnie

MindOverMood said:


> :mushy


^^^ She can really open her mouth wide. 8)


----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


> ^^^ She can really open her mouth wide. 8)


Good for certain situations.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## herk




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK

man's best friend


----------



## herk

^ dude that is intense, what a beautiful creature


----------



## arnie

Stop parking like an ********:


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## lexx




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## loaner

*Squint Westwood!*

I spy...


----------



## arnie




----------



## diamondheart89

MiMiK said:


>


Oh that cat. :lol <3


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Interactive sand box:










You sculpt the sand with your hands while a kinect sensor tracks the changes in real time simulating lava and water with a light show on the sand as you sculpt it.


----------



## arnie

Wake up!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## TheLastDreamer

Kascheritt said:


>


Korilakkuma? ^.^


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Marko3

yo.. me rappin..


----------



## arnie

MiMiK said:


>


Don't blame him. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

can't mess with that.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Kalliber

arnie said:


> Don't blame him. :lol


Omg lol


----------



## To22




----------



## Perkins

"Hold my paw, hooman."


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

Eggshell said:


>


ah maa gawd!


----------



## Bawsome

so now you know


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Kalliber

Oh my o.o


----------



## ThunderChild




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## herk




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

Focus!


----------



## arnie




----------



## tbyrfan

MiMiK said:


>


Come and make my bub-bubs bounce MAKE EM BOUNCE NOW


----------



## PillowNinja




----------



## arnie

Fun fact: Revolving glass doors CAN KILL YOU:


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2

failoutboy said:


> Here is a GILF for your GILF Thread!


This is just wrong.



MiMiK said:


>


This is right.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Oh, boy! I knew all those saved GIFs would could out handy!




























Just a few of my favorites.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood

MiMiK said:


>


Still can't tell if she is wearing a bikini bottom or just tan lines


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## orsomething

failoutboy said:


> Here is a GILF for your GILF Thread!


officially my favorite gif of all time


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Ahskom




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Marlon

arnie said:


>


mind = blown

no joke


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MiMiK

*Gif removed*


----------



## Kyle6983




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## derpresion

MiMiK said:


>


who is this! :0


----------



## JustThisGuy

derpresion said:


> who is this! :0


Radeo Suicide.


----------



## derpresion

JustThisGuy said:


> Radeo Suicide.


nice thnx, stupid name tho


----------



## i suck at life

MiMiK said:


>


hahahahaha nice


----------



## arnie

White people be crazy!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## To22




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## laysiaj

I'm going to ask a stupid question.
How do you insert a gif?


----------



## To22

laysiaj said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question.
> How do you insert a gif?


The easiest way is to find a link to a photo (preferably a gif), then copy and paste it into your post. After the paste, outline your link with:







, in order for the gif to be visible in your post.

You can test this by inserting any link of a photo in-between the following brackets:










^ Make sure, there are no spaces in-between any of the characters or brackets. You can see an example by quoting/replying to someone else's gif post.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

laysiaj said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question.
> How do you insert a gif?


you copy the image url (by right clicking the image), then go to the insert image icon on here (it's the one that has the image of a mountain or something), then paste the url. 

I usually reupload a gif on Imgur and then copy the image url from there just to make sure it uploads correctly.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## cat001

And some people think snakes are scary...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## MindOverMood

^That's a great looped gif.


----------



## MindOverMood

MiMiK said:


>


Now kiss.


----------



## donzen

:lol


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## markwalters2

JustThisGuy said:


>


I'd still hit it.


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Screenaddict

Me, not exactly funny but yeah lol


----------



## laysiaj

In a Lonely Place said:


>


OH yeah.


----------



## laysiaj

I love this guy.

And then there's this. Funny.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MiMiK

Screenaddict said:


> Me, not exactly funny but yeah lol


----------



## laysiaj

What in the hell is that!?!?!?!


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## markwalters2

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


Where'd he go?


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Screenaddict

These gifs are amazing! :clap :banana :lol :boogie


----------



## StNaive

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


 If you (yes, you) are reading this, please listen to literally any dance/electronic song while watching this gif. Your life will be noticeably better for it, I promise.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## laysiaj

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


>


I cannot tell you how much she makes me laugh. That lady is nuts!!!



MiMiK said:


>


So funny!


----------



## Jade18




----------



## Screenaddict

I have the best one yet :haha


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

laysiaj said:


> I cannot tell you how much she makes me laugh. That lady is nuts!!!
> So funny!


I wish I could find the video for that gif :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## laysiaj

JustThisGuy said:


>


Hahahahaha, I don't know why she's got her hand up like that. Like that's going to do anything.


----------



## NahMean




----------



## Citrine

Reminded me of this gif...


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Whatev

Alpha.











RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> I wish I could find the video for that gif :lol


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


omg, thank you so much! :clap


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Thedood




----------



## catfreak1991

This is me when I go to a social gathering and find out there's *NO* booze.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Juschill




----------



## NahMean




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Sahar




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Sahar




----------



## Thedood




----------



## drganon




----------



## McFly

Sahar said:


>


:b:b:b


----------



## Sahar




----------



## Sahar




----------



## Marakunda




----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## arnie




----------



## McFly




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood

^That's very true:lol


----------



## arnie

GTA in real life:


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ LOL!


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## herk




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins

Because necrophilia is sexy. <3


----------



## herk




----------



## Whatev




----------



## coeur_brise

:rain For comic relief!


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## herk




----------



## herk




----------



## The Islander




----------



## herk




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## herk




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Screenaddict




----------



## herk




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Famous




----------



## Famous




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LolaViola

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...58b1pXxZOqTZkDtl4JFIInyA&ust=1410313527525154


----------



## JustThisGuy

MindOverMood said:


>


Look at the cat. Contemplate the cat. _Master_ the cat.


----------



## Famous




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Famous




----------



## Famous




----------



## herk




----------



## arnie

This is a real watch.










It doesn't use a electronic display. (It's 100% mechanical)

[Spoiler="How it works..."]








[/spoiler]


----------



## arnie

Climbing a wall without ladders:


----------



## thatguy170296

arnie said:


> This is a real watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't use a electronic display. (It's 100% mechanical)
> 
> [Spoiler="How it works..."]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


That's ****ing awesome, where can I get it 









Jack Nicholson is the boss


----------



## arnie

The Amish:


----------



## arnie




----------



## Famous




----------



## Famous




----------



## Famous




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## herk




----------



## Famous




----------



## Famous




----------



## arnie

Hang on!


----------



## Famous




----------



## arnie

Cats > Monkeys.


----------



## extremly




----------



## ShatteredGlass

this makez mi horny










now i know how to stop a goat from eating my homework


----------



## arnie




----------



## herk




----------



## arnie




----------



## Fleurs

arnie said:


> Climbing a wall without ladders:


^That is so sexy.


----------



## Juschill




----------



## markwalters2

arnie said:


>


Is that Bill peeking at me checking out her legs and butt?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JustThisGuy

Dem special fx, mahn!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## burningpile




----------



## markwalters2

Whatev said:


>


What can you expect when you jaywalk?


----------



## Whatev

Poor camel.


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## peachypeach

Whatev said:


> Poor camel.


loooool


----------



## arnie




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Famous




----------



## Cylon

Whatev said:


>


LOL good one


----------



## Sahar




----------



## ShatteredGlass

So this GIF exists.


----------



## Nicole G

^ that's horrible lol


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nicole G said:


> ^ that's horrible lol


What do you mean? o_o


----------



## Marlon

Whatev said:


> Poor camel.


saw this one before, just imagine if that guy got decapitated though, kind of scary to think about


----------



## Reckoner7

Glass-Shards said:


> So this GIF exists.


Human Centipede!


----------



## Whatev




----------



## 58318




----------



## Whatev




----------



## 58318




----------



## MindOverMood

^Damn


----------



## peachypeach




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## MiMiK

this is how i want to eat all my meals from now on.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## KILOBRAVO

extremly said:


>


hahahahahahahah LOL.

dont know quite why but this is hilarious LOL.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## blue2




----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## Nicole G

^ cool


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## MobiusX

VincentAdultman said:


>


amazing


----------



## Kanova

When console players want to talk to me


















Awesome gifs?


----------



## Kanova




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Not a soccer/football fan, but I thought this was pretty amazing:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

fite me m8


----------



## 58318




----------



## arnie




----------



## Winds




----------



## Whatev




----------



## 58318




----------



## 58318




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## NahMean




----------



## blue2




----------



## BAH




----------



## Batcat




----------



## blue2

I found the pedo bear ...? :teeth funniest gif ever


----------



## blue2




----------



## 58318




----------



## 58318




----------



## typemismatch

markwalters2 said:


>


Please don't post stuff like this. It's very cheeky :b


----------



## 58318




----------



## flamestwind

Made it from a jenna marble video. It was the first video I saw of her in years and I had goosebumps when I saw that part.


----------



## flamestwind

Reckoner7 said:


>


lmao got me :clap


----------



## flamestwind

Glass-Shards said:


> So this GIF exists.


I feel the pain


----------



## flamestwind

Screenaddict said:


> Me, not exactly funny but yeah lol


still cute


----------



## ShatteredGlass

flamestwind said:


> I feel the pain


It's like, super kawaii though.


----------



## flamestwind

Glass-Shards said:


> It's like, super kawaii though.


nope just painful.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Screenaddict

flamestwind said:


> still cute


Thanks


----------



## ShatteredGlass

flamestwind said:


> nope just painful.


nope just awesome


----------



## JustThisGuy

EFF YOU, LURTZ!!!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## herk




----------



## Famous




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## blue2




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## blue2




----------



## JustThisGuy

I need to see both IP Man movies. Badly.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## JustThisGuy

Huh... Wonder why that mascot isn't a fan of the opposing team?


----------



## kivi




----------



## Reckoner7

more here:


http://imgur.com/bc6Ld


----------



## Famous




----------



## kivi




----------



## lizzy19




----------



## adaloop




----------



## Famous




----------



## blue2




----------



## kivi




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## HenDoggy

I want to use this as my avatar


----------



## JustThisGuy

"If so powerful you have become, why leave, b*tch!?"

Pretty sure that's the quote.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Reckoner7

Paprika vs Inception


----------



## JustThisGuy

Reckoner7 said:


> Paprika vs Inception


I've heard about this. Paprika was better. Wouldn't be surprised if he took from it, but they're so close. Then again, the book and mangas have been around for a long while. It's just like Joss Whedon took from Outlaw Star with the making of Firefly. _Maybe_.


----------



## Reckoner7

JustThisGuy said:


> I've heard about this. Paprika was better. Wouldn't be surprised if he took from it, but they're so close. Then again, the book and mangas have been around for a long while. It's just like Joss Whedon took from Outlaw Star with the making of Firefly. _Maybe_.


I preferred Inception, maybe I was expecting alot from Paprika after I heard it inspired the movie in alot of ways and shared similarities.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Famous




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Winds




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## bad baby

*arsene wenger needs a new jacket*


----------



## Winds

bad baby said:


>


The transfer budget is too tight to spend resources on things like jackets.










No room for tissue either.


----------



## rdrr

Winds said:


> The transfer budget is too tight to spend resources on things like jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No room for tissue either.


Hey! It's probably a french thing.


----------



## bad baby

Winds said:


> The transfer budget is too tight to spend resources on things like jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No room for tissue either.


ah see what happened there is that the guy walking past _clearly_ farted in his face

probably because his music sucks the big one










ps. long time no see dude, how have you been??


----------



## Surly Wurly

from the ages of 10-17 i pretty much felt like this


----------



## Winds

rdrr said:


> Hey! It's probably a french thing.


Probably, though to be fair I've never seen a Newcastle player do anything like that.



bad baby said:


> ah see what happened there is that the guy walking past _clearly_ farted in his face
> 
> probably because his music sucks the big one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. long time no see dude, how have you been??


There is a Spurs joke to be made there, but I'm going to leave it alone.

Nah you just ain't on it yet. I'm jamming to that Wumger like...










Been doing good, just trying my best to keep up the fight. How about you?


----------



## bad baby

Winds said:


> Probably, though to be fair I've never seen a Newcastle player do anything like that.
> 
> There is a Spurs joke to be made there, but I'm going to leave it alone.
> 
> Nah you just ain't on it yet. I'm jamming to that Wumger like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing good, just trying my best to keep up the fight. How about you?


i actually kind of like the spurs, so don't even think about it. lol

jamming huh? i s'pose i could get in on that...










good to hear. as for me well, it's a long (and boring) story... but i am taking up the fight in my own way too


----------



## Kingfish007

Stale milk will take you places


----------



## Winds

bad baby said:


> i actually kind of like the spurs, so don't even think about it. lol
> 
> jamming huh? i s'pose i could get in on that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear. as for me well, it's a long (and boring) story... but i am taking up the fight in my own way too


I'm a neutral observer of the top clubs, I have no favorites among them so I won't. Now if it was Liverpool, jokes would be made.










Them everyday struggles always seem to be, but they are important. That's good.


----------



## bad baby

Winds said:


> I'm a neutral observer of the top clubs, I have no favorites among them so I won't. Now if it was Liverpool, jokes would be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them everyday struggles always seem to be, but they are important. That's good.


i don't even watch football anymore and honestly i couldn't care less. but i will always have a soft spot for tottenham because the guy i used to crush on was a massive hardcore spurs fan :3

and mannnn these gifs are getting so profound and philosophical. like for example in this one, just imagine steven gerrard is me and the ball is a metaphor for my life. omgomg mind=blown bruddah ;(


----------



## Winds

bad baby said:


> i don't even watch football anymore and honestly i couldn't care less. but i will always have a soft spot for tottenham because the guy i used to crush on was a massive hardcore spurs fan :3
> 
> and mannnn these gifs are getting so profound and philosophical. like for example in this one, just imagine steven gerrard is me and the ball is a metaphor for my life. omgomg mind=blown bruddah ;(


I usually only see analysis this deep on why people picked a team during a March Madness bracket contest. You took the sentimental formula and applied it to soccer. Wow.

I see your philosophical point and metaphor, and raise you an own goal in stoppage time. Or should I say doing everything right, but having an error in a key moment cost you.


----------



## bad baby

Winds said:


> I usually only see analysis this deep on why people picked a team during a March Madness bracket contest. You took the sentimental formula and applied it to soccer. Wow.
> 
> I see your philosophical point and metaphor, and raise you an own goal in stoppage time. Or should I say doing everything right, but having an error in a key moment cost you.


and once you make that error the misfortune never comes singly. then before you realize it you are buried under a mountain of life's yellow cards, banned for 51489695 matches and by the time you're able to play again you're past your prime and racing to catch up to the fresh blood half your age. because such is life, mang.


----------



## slyfox

Found this when searching longest gif They talk too fast for me to read everything though. Goes on for over 5 minutes


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## MiMiK

so elegant


----------



## bad baby

*io e te tre metri sopra il cielo <3*


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Vuldoc

You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, You look down and see a tortoise,You reach down and you flip the tortoise over on its back.
​


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## alienjunkie

this thread was in need of some Bowie


----------



## SilkyJay




----------



## TommyW




----------



## Surly Wurly

sio said:


>


i can get with that. time for a bit of divide and conquer


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Surly Wurly said:


> i can get with that. time for a bit of divide and conquer


Yes, a strategy that's guranteed to _expand your "territory"_


----------



## Surly Wurly

sio said:


> Yes, a strategy that's guranteed to _expand your "territory"_


i'll be only too happy to continue with this disgraceful filth when you have considerably more than 17 chromosomes x|

in the meantime, chin chin be praised, you green banana


----------



## Winds

The Dream never ends.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## markwalters2

http://giant.gfycat.com/FirmPlushAlbatross.gif


----------



## markwalters2

http://giant.gfycat.com/JollyBonyGilamonster.gif


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ It's so deceiving. I don't know if I'm seeing something or not.


----------



## markwalters2

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ It's so deceiving. I don't know if I'm seeing something or not.


No idea what you're talking about. Please explain in graphic detail what you're seeing :grin2:


----------



## SaladDays




----------



## SaladDays




----------



## MiMiK

markwalters2 said:


> http://giant.gfycat.com/JollyBonyGilamonster.gif


...who is she?...


----------



## markwalters2

MiMiK said:


> ...who is she?...


My beach


----------



## markwalters2

MiMiK said:


> ...who is she?...


I think she's Eunsol from the dance group Bambino. Seems they're not very popular yet as very little information is available about them.


----------



## coeur_brise

Time for some Mama June gifs:


----------



## coeur_brise

I actually like Mama June... ..well, before she got with that child molester released from prison. Poor girls.


----------



## coeur_brise

K, I'll stop. promise. 
Palette cleanser ---->


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

markwalters2 said:


> http://giant.gfycat.com/FirmPlushAlbatross.gif


forgot about this one :love2


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern




----------



## kesker

JustThisGuy said:


>


:rofl


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aeiou said:


>


Crazy. Reminds me of a lost music video for Tool.


----------



## MCHB

JustThisGuy said:


> Crazy. Reminds me of a lost music video for Tool.


That was the first thing I thought as well, lol! :grin2:


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## dune87




----------



## Winds

Make em mad Cam, make em mad.


----------



## markwalters2

MiMiK said:


> forgot about this one :love2


She is Hadam from the South Korean dance group called 'Bambino'..

https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIzdTK1feVyQIVFHKOCh2pLQ16

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bambino


----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## Winds

Bump, because like this thread, dab season never ends...


----------



## Winds

I'm back for my 99 to the 2000


----------



## Whatev




----------

